# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Canard PC - Le site web >  beta.canardpc.com : accédez aux articles payants si vous êtes abonné

## Ivan Le Fou

_Mises à jour:

=======================  18 mars:

Le problème des login et mot de passe avec caractères spéciaux est réglé.

Celui des abonnés à qui il ne reste qu'un numéro, aussi.

Il en reste un : si vous êtes abonné mais que votre abonnement vient d'être renouvelé, il y a une période de latence anormale durant laquelle vous n'avez pas accès au contenu. Nous travaillons aussi sur ce bug.

=======================  9 mars:

En plus du problème des login et mot de passe avec caractères spéciaux, il subsiste deux problèmes pour l'accès au contenu:

Si vous êtes abonné mais qu'il ne vous reste qu'un numéro, vous n'êtes pas reconnu convenablement et n'avez pas accès aux articles payants. Nous travaillons sur ce bug.

Si vous êtes abonné mais que votre abonnement vient d'être renouvelé, il y a une période de latence anormale durant laquelle vous n'avez pas accès au contenu. Nous travaillons aussi sur ce bug.


=======================  6 mars:
Nous pensons avoir identifié et réglé la principale raison des problèmes de connexion.

Il en reste un: 
Si votre mot de passe contient des caractères accentués ou spéciaux (é, à, ç, ù...), il vous faudra le changer préalablement via le forum: http://forum.canardpc.com/
(Ce problème spécifique sera réglé ultérieurement.)

Pour tester si notre solution fonctionne bien pour vous, vous devrez effectuer deux manipulations simples:

1. Déconnexion puis reconnexion au forum (avec vos identifiants de la boutique https://boutique.pressenonstop.com/)
2. Déconnexion puis reconnexion au site beta.canardpc.com

Je vous rappelle que le site est en bêta, donc vous ne serez pas pénalisé dans la durée de votre abonnement Kickstarter: même si votre abo indique aujourd'hui une fin au 31 janvier 2018, il sera prolongé d'autant qu'il faudra en fonction de la date à laquelle l'état du site sera jugé suffisamment acceptable.
=======================_

Bonne nouvelle, nous passons une étape technique importante avec la version beta du site web : vous pouvez désormais vous connecter au site web et lire les articles réservés aux abonnés si vous l’êtes.
Attention cependant :

le site reste en version « beta », il y manque toujours beaucoup de chose et le comportement « responsive » (c’est-à-dire son adaptation correcte aux smartphones et tablettes) n’est toujours pas implémenté;notre serveur a du mal à tenir la charge depuis hier face à l'affluence, donc vous pouvez rencontrer des anomalies de connexion et nous ne pourrons pas répondre à tous les cas individuels tout de suite. Si vous avez un soucis, soyez patient, ré-essayez plus tard pour vérifier que ce n'était pas transitoire avant de nous écrire;


*Comment se connecter à beta.canardpc.com ?*
En théorie c’est très simple : avec vos identifiants de la boutique de Presse Non-Stop, vous devez vous reconnecter au moins une fois au forum de Canard PC pour que le système valide votre pseudo automatiquement. Ensuite, vous pouvez vous connecter au site beta.canardpc.com avec ces mêmes identifiants. Détail agaçant : si votre navigateur vous connecte automatiquement au forum, vous devrez faire une déconnexion / reconnexion pour que cela fonctionne.

Voilà pour la théorie. En pratique, en cas de problème, plusieurs cas peuvent se présenter :


*1. Si vous avez participé au Kickstarter,* reportez-vous aux explications par ici.


*2. Vous êtes abonné à Canard PC via notre boutique (ou le formulaire du magazine):*

*2.1* Vous avez un compte sur notre boutique et votre abonnement y est lié et actif-- 2.1.1 Pour que le site reconnaisse et valide vos identifiants, vous devez vous reconnecter à notre forum . Attention : si vos identifiants étaient gardés en mémoire et que la connexion au forum se fait automatiquement, déconnectez-vous puis reconnectez-vous.-- 2.1.2 Ayé, une fois cette déconnexion/re-connexion faite sur le forum, vous pouvez rejoindre le site beta.canardpc.com avec les mêmes identifiants.*2.2* Vous n’avez pas de compte sur notre boutique ou votre abonnement n’y apparait pas-- 2.2.1 Créez un compte si besoin puis écrivez au service abonnement (abonnement@canardpc.com) en donnant vos identifiants pour y lier votre abonnement. Une fois le problème réglé, reprenez au point 2.1
*
3. Vous êtes abonné à Canard PC via un souscripteur tiers* (Abo Presse, Mag24, ADL Partners, France Publication, EPSCO, PRENAX, SID, A2Presse, etc.)

*3.1* Accusez le coup en apprenant que vous n’aurez pas accès au site web de Canard PC, qui est réservé aux abonnements pris directement auprès de nous.*3.2* Consolez-vous en vous rappelant que vous avez payé sensiblement moins cher.*3.3* Vous pouvez néanmoins vous inscrire pour profiter des articles gratuits et des fonctions réservées aux visiteurs connectés, passez au point 4.
*
4. Vous n’êtes pas abonnés, et alors ?*
Etre connecté au site permet de profiter de certaines fonctions particulières du site (comme pouvoir recevoir des articles en cadeau).

*4.1* Pour que le site reconnaisse et valide vos identifiants, vous devez vous connecter à notre forum. Attention : si vos identifiants étaient gardés en mémoire et que la connexion au forum se fait automatiquement, déconnectez-vous puis reconnectez-vous. Si vous n’êtes pas inscrit, créez un compte. Si vous avez déjà un compte sur notre boutique, vous pouvez l’utiliser sur le forum (c’est même recommandé).*4.2* Ayé, une fois cette déconnexion/re-connexion faite sur le forum, vous pouvez rejoindre le site avec les mêmes identifiants.
-O-*Et au fait, que vous apporte de vous connecter ?*

Signaler vos articles préférés en les ajoutant à vos « favoris » sur le site (ce qui vous aidera à les retrouver et permettra au site de signaler les lectures les plus intéressantes aux autres)« Chouiner » sur un article pour essayer de l’obtenir gratuitement;Pouvoir recevoir des articles gratuits offerts par vos amis;Abonné : voter une fois par semaine pour rendre un article gratuit pendant une semaine;Abonné : dépenser vos Bitcoincoins pour offrir un article Premium à un ami (ou au hasard à un inconnu qui aura chouiné sur le site pour l’obtenir);Abonné : envoyer de l’amour, du chocolat ou de l’alcool virtuels aux rédacteurs dont les articles vous ont plu.

A très bientôt pour plus d’explications sur ces différents « super pouvoirs ».

----------


## Pig Malion

Comme justement relevé sur le précédent topic, pourquoi envoyer que des appréciations positives et pas de négatives ? Est-ce comme pour Facebook, qui part du principe qu'il faut positiver ou se taire et que proposer une appréciation négative serait mal ? (même si c'est visiblement plus cosmétique et lulz qu'autre chose, cette notation).

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Comme justement relevé sur le précédent topic, pourquoi envoyer que des appréciations positives et pas de négatives ?


Parce que c'est du fun, pas un sondage ou une évaluation annuelle de performance. Pour les critiques et les remarques, que l'on souhaite plus développées qu'un simple icone, il y a aura les commentaires des articles sur le forum (pas encore implémentés, ce sera une autre étape de la bêta).On vous fait confiance pour ça.

----------


## Pig Malion

Okay.
Beau boulot sinon. 
Des excuses pour avoir trollé sur la livraison à la veille du 1/03  ::happy2::

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Okay.
> Beau boulot sinon.


Merci c'est gentil !




> Des excuses pour avoir trollé sur la livraison à la veille du 1/03


Pas besoin, on galère et on est en retard, on le sait.

----------


## Kreylan

Hello, 

Comme pas mal d'autres dans le fil précédent, connexion sans soucis sur presse non-stop et le forum, mais le site me jette toujours  ::'(: 

Bon courage !

----------


## Xaviroquai

::'(:  marche toujours pas pour moi, message envoyé au contact abonnement  ::unsure::

----------


## vR2tR

Bonjour, je crois que j'ai pas bien pigé, je ne peux pas m'abonner à la version online uniquement? Je vis à l'île de la Réunion, les CPC Hardware mettent deux-trois semaines à arriver par la poste, la version "papier vanilla" :troll: n'a pas d'intérêt ici mais la version online oui, je ne souhaite que cette dernière. Le puis-je?

----------


## polca

> Hello, 
> 
> Comme pas mal d'autres dans le fil précédent, connexion sans soucis sur presse non-stop et le forum, mais le site me jette toujours 
> 
> Bon courage !


j'ai exactement le même problème  ::(:

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Juste pour dire que c'est vraiment top.

Je me balade d'un mag à l'autre pendant ma pause déj en commençant par les articles qui m'intéressent le plus, toussa. Top.

Vous tenez le bon bout  ::):

----------


## znokiss

> Vous tenez le bon bout


Lâchez rien surtout.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Bonjour, je crois que j'ai pas bien pigé, je ne peux pas m'abonner à la version online uniquement? Je vis à l'île de la Réunion, les CPC Hardware mettent deux-trois semaines à arriver par la poste, la version "papier vanilla" :troll: n'a pas d'intérêt ici mais la version online oui, je ne souhaite que cette dernière. Le puis-je?


Bonjour, le site est en bêta, la commercialisation des abonnement uniquement online n'a pas encore commencé.

----------


## Mastaba

> Hello, 
> 
> Comme pas mal d'autres dans le fil précédent, connexion sans soucis sur presse non-stop et le forum, mais le site me jette toujours 
> 
> Bon courage !


Pareil.
Sinon y a toujours pas de connexion sécurisée?

----------


## gnouman

Elle est où la B.D des news? Elle n'est pas dans les news comme dans le magasine je suis perdue.  ::sad::

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Sinon y a toujours pas de connexion sécurisée?


Si: https://beta.canardpc.com/

----------


## Orhin

> Si: https://beta.canardpc.com/


Sauf qu'il n'y a pas de redirection automatique de http vers https.
C'est essentiel à mettre en place (à minima pour la page de connexion et tout ce qui est profil utilisateur).

----------


## Cannes

Super le fait d'utiliser les identifiants forum, ça permet de pas se réinscrire !

Juste, quand on va dans modifier et que l'on change son avatar en cliquant sur enregistrer, ça marche pô.

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Bon, ba je suis déception...  ::cry:: 

Le site me considère toujours comme non abonné.
Et pourtant, j'ai reçu un mail de "La boutique" qui me confirme bien que je suis abonné mais que c'est juste un bug d'affichage.

----------


## Maomam

> Bon, ba je suis déception... 
> 
> Le site me considère toujours comme non abonné.
> Et pourtant, j'ai reçu un mail de "La boutique" qui me confirme bien que je suis abonné mais que c'est juste un bug d'affichage.


La même, va falloir patienter un peu  :;):

----------


## kheelan

Hello,

Bon ben toujours pas accès au site malgré mon statut ok dans le forum et la boutique  ::cry:: 

Petite précision : si j'essaie de récupérer mon mot de passe sur le site béta, il me dit que mon user n'existe pas....

----------


## L'invité

Pareil. Toujours cette erreur quelque soit le navigateur, les déconnexions/reconnexions, etc :


 :Emo:

----------


## chaseek

Bonjour à tous.
Merci aux canards pour ce joli site tout neuf (même si c'est toujours en bêta). Par contre quelque chose me turlupine. Je m’aperçois que je dois utiliser les mêmes identifiants pour le site commercial de Presse Non-Stop, le site bêta de Canard PC et le forum de Canard PC. Les deux premiers sites sont bien accessibles de façon sécurisée grâce à https mais pas le forum. https://forum.canardpc.com/ renvoie une erreur de certificat et si on bypass avec le navigateur, on arrive sur une erreur 404 sur la boutique de Presse Non-Stop.

C'est pas un peu dangereux de faire transiter ses identifiants en clair, par hasard ? Et donc à quand le https valide sur le forum ?

Merci et à plus !
Chaseek.

----------


## polca

> Hello,
> 
> Bon ben toujours pas accès au site malgré mon statut ok dans le forum et la boutique 
> 
> Petite précision : si j'essaie de récupérer mon mot de passe sur le site béta, il me dit que mon user n'existe pas....


Exactement le même problème, c'est long  ::'(:  

Par contre sur la boutique il y a écrit que l'abonnement est jusqu'à janvier alors que l'accès abonné est dispo vraiment depuis hier seulement, c'est une erreur ou c'est vraiment prévu comme ça ?

----------


## keulz

> Parce que c'est du fun


Parce qu'un seau de caca c'est pas fun ???  ::o:  ::o:  ::o: 

Démission !!!!!

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Bon, je ne pouvais de nouveau plus me connecter sur le site de Presse Non-Stop (car il n'accepte pas les caractères spéciaux... Bon, en 2017, ce serait quand même sympa comme feature). J'ai encore modifié mon MDP et je peux à présent me connecter sur la boutique (tout comme le forum).

Par contre, toujours le même soucis sur le site beta, je n'arrive pas à me reconnecter et quand je fais une demande de nouveau mot de passe (via beta donc), il ne reconnait ni mon mail, ni mon pseudo (j'ai cru que c'était lui le soucis d'abord, à cause de l'espace entre "Pyjama" et "Wallon" qui est important à mes yeux  :Emo: ).

----------


## blimp

> Par contre, toujours le même soucis sur le site beta, je n'arrive pas à me reconnecter et quand je fais une demande de nouveau mot de passe (via beta donc), il ne reconnait ni mon mail, ni mon pseudo (j'ai cru que c'était lui le soucis d'abord, à cause de l'espace entre "Pyjama" et "Wallon" qui est important à mes yeux ).


J'ai aussi cru que c'était du aux caractères spéciaux dans le mot de passe. J'ai fait les modifs sur le forum, ça passe nickel sur la boutique mais quand j'essaye de me connecter sur la beta, ça ne veut toujours pas....

Et quand j'essaye de changer mon mdp via le site beta, il ne reconnait ni mon pseudo, ni mon email.

----------


## Locknroll

Je viens de constater un ptit bug (je ne sais pas s'il a déjà été remonté). Quand je change d'article, je vois un changement de pseudo (je présume) en haut à gauche.

----------


## olivarius

Pour moi aussi il m'est impossible de me connecter au site beta...

----------


## Amazonia

A ceux qui rencontrent des problèmes de mot de passe : pour ma part, j'ai voulu modifier le mien et il s'avère que la modification est bien effective sur le forum et sur le site de Presse Non-Stop mais *pas* sur beta.canardpc.com, où je dois utiliser mon précédent mot de passe pour pouvoir me connecter.

En bref, le changement de mot de passe n'est pas encore possible sur le site en version bêta m'est avis.

----------


## helle

Pas d'accès au site non plus.
Déco/reco du forum ne change rien.
L'accès à la boutique est ok.
En tout cas j'ai hâte de pouvoir accéder au site, bon courage pour la suite  ::):

----------


## Markoraf

Bonjour à tous.
J'ai un souci assez bizarre. Contrairement à beaucoup ici, j'arrive à me connecter. Mais quand je clique sur "Le Gratuit", je me retrouve connecté avec un autre pseudo. ::huh:: 

Sinon, les photos où tu es obligé de cliquer dessus pour les voir en entier, je ne trouve pas ça terrible (sur l'article "Politique et jeux vidéo :
Surtout des bas", c'est vraiment bizarre sur la photo de Fleur Pellerin...)

----------


## FD_00

Peut pas y accéder non plus, meme soucis que mes collegues au dessus au niveau du login.

----------


## L'invité



----------


## Zerger

J'ai envie de dire....


... C'est vraiment con pour vous  ::trollface::

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Bon, je n'ai toujours pas mon accès abonné, mais juste comme ça, j'avais cliquer sur "Chouiner"
Et j'ai reçu l'email suivant : 




> Bonjour Tatsu-Kan,
> 
> Vos pleurnicheries ont fini par payer ! Le magnanime abonné
> testuser00013_cpc a bourgeoisement cédé à vos suppliques indignes et vous
> offre gratuitement l’article "Les conseils juridiques de Grand Maître B.".
> Criez victoire et venez vous identifier sur http://beta.canardpc.com avant de
> cliquer ici :
> 
> http://beta.canardpc.com/355/les-con...grand-maitre-b
> ...


Donc, ça marche bien pour ça et j'aimerai remercier cet illustre inconnu qu'est *testuser00013_cpc*.

----------


## Redlight

C'est pas pour faire mon relou, mais c'est un peu chiant à suivre les 12 topics sur la beta du site. Rien que sur la dernière semaines il doit y avoir des interventions sur 3 topics différent. Je comprend que pour faire une news vous devez à chaque fois créer un topic mais ça serait peut être bien de centraliser les retours et les échanges sur un seul et même topic ?

----------


## zepom

Merci pour cette nouvelle version.

Quelques remontées:
- la page d'accueil est toujours aussi fouillis. On ne distingue pas bien les grandes sections du site
- l'edito fait mal aux yeux a cause de l'effet grille de l'image en dessous
- pas de redirection https pour le login (et puis bon en 2017, on passe en full HTTPS  ::):  )
- mettre le dernier numero sorti en haut de page du gratuit c'est une bonne idee pour que les gens s'abonnent, sauf que ce n'est pas super clair dans sa présentation actuelle et cause même une certaine confusion: je clique sur gratuit, j'arrive sur une page qui dit "numero XXX", je clique dessus parce que dans ma tete je suis dans la section gratuite, j'arrive sur un article et c'est payant: wtf ?
- probleme de cache: j'ai le pseudo de quelqu'un d'autre qui s'affiche de temps en temps en haut alors que je suis connecté avec mon compte. C'est inquietant si un des dev a fait ce genre d'erreur.

----------


## olih

> Bon, je n'ai toujours pas mon accès abonné, mais juste comme ça, j'avais cliquer sur "Chouiner"
> Et j'ai reçu l'email suivant : 
> 
> 
> 
> Donc, ça marche bien pour ça et j'aimerai remercier cet illustre inconnu qu'est *testuser00013_cpc*.


J'aurais jamais fait ça pour toi  :tired: .

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Hello,
> Petite précision : si j'essaie de récupérer mon mot de passe sur le site béta, il me dit que mon user n'existe pas....


Bonjour, la récupération de mot de passe ne fonctionne pour l'instant qu'à partir du forum, c'est normal.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> A ceux qui rencontrent des problèmes de mot de passe : pour ma part, j'ai voulu modifier le mien et il s'avère que la modification est bien effective sur le forum et sur le site de Presse Non-Stop mais *pas* sur beta.canardpc.com, où je dois utiliser mon précédent mot de passe pour pouvoir me connecter.
> En bref, le changement de mot de passe n'est pas encore possible sur le site en version bêta m'est avis.


Ah, ça ce n'est pas normal du tout. Normal qu'il faille passer pas le forum pour changer le mot de passe (ce n'est pas encore possible via le site beta) mais la modif devrait être prise en compte une fois faite. On regarde.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je viens de constater un ptit bug (je ne sais pas s'il a déjà été remonté). Quand je change d'article, je vois un changement de pseudo (je présume) en haut à gauche.


Ce problème lié à un système de cache a été réglé.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Un point de détail que je viens de voir, la barre de % de lecture du magazine (numéro lu à xx%) ne change pas dynamiquement en fonction du n° en cours de lecture.

J'ai commencé par lire le n° 355, arrêté à "65% de lecture". Je passe maintenant sur le n° 351 que je n'avais pas lu du tout, la barre sous l'édito reste à 65%.

EDIT : D'ailleurs le % augmente à chaque lecture d'article, quelque soit le n° auquel appartient l'article en question.

----------


## Alkesh

Toujours les mêmes soucis de connexion pour ma part, j ai suivi la procédure de A à Z, j ai même changé mot de passe au cas où mais toujours le même message d'erreur: 
_
    Error: Sorry, unrecognized username or password.
    Unrecognized username or password. Forgot your password?_

Forum et boutique / ok

----------


## ricochet

Pareil que Alkesh. besoin de remontée d'info ? essai fait avec Opéra et Edge.

----------


## nilux

Tout pareil, sous Firefox, avec le cache du navigateur nettoyé et les cookies Canard PC supprimés. Dispo moi aussi pour toute remontée d'infos!

----------


## Jeandelaville

Même chose, mot de passe réinitialisé, accès boutique et forum ok mais pas sur le site beta.

Au passage quand on réinitialise le mot de passe on le reçoit en clair dans la boite mail (aïe aïe aïe !).

----------


## Bilbut

De mon côté, après les problèmes d'hier, j'ai tenté la déconnexion/reconnexion sur le forum, puis la déconnexion/reconnexion sur la bêta, et là, ça marche, j'ai accès au contenu Premium \o/ Je pense que cela doit marcher également ceux qui étaient dans mon cas (capables de se connecter à la bêta mais abonnement non pris en compte).

Du coup, j'ai accéder à la demande d'un "chouineur" pour l'article sur Mass Effect, et j'ai donc des remarques :
 - le nombre de Bitcoins était passé à 2, mais en changeant d'article, il revient à 3. En revenant à l'article sur ME, toujours 3. J'imagine qu'il y a un bug au niveau du compteur. Mais si c'est lié au profil, ceci explique cela.
 - le site m'indique qu'il y a toujours un "chouineur" qui aimerait avoir l'article. Est-ce que la file d'attente est vraiment mise à jour ?

----------


## Sylone

> Du coup, j'ai accéder à la demande d'un "chouineur" pour l'article sur Mass Effect, et j'ai donc des remarques :
>  - le nombre de Bitcoins était passé à 2, mais en changeant d'article, il revient à 3. En revenant à l'article sur ME, toujours 3. J'imagine qu'il y a un bug au niveau du compteur. Mais si c'est lié au profil, ceci explique cela.
>  - le site m'indique qu'il y a toujours un "chouineur" qui aimerait avoir l'article. Est-ce que la file d'attente est vraiment mise à jour ?


J'ai essayé de faire la même chose sur le même article; peut-être que trop de monde a été gentil contemporainement. Avant j'ai eu aucun problème.

----------


## morgul

Après avoir obtenu avec le service abonnement que mon abonnement kickstarter apparaisse dans mon compte sur la boutique, je n'arrivais pas à m'identifier. Finalement j'ai changé de mot de passe sur le forum, je me suis déconnecté, reconnecté, et maintenant j'arrive a m'identifier sur la beta  :;): . Hélas je n'ai pas accès au contenu  ::|: .

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Un point de détail que je viens de voir, la barre de % de lecture du magazine (numéro lu à xx%) ne change pas dynamiquement en fonction du n° en cours de lecture.


Bien vu, c'est noté. #bug

----------


## kheelan

Hello,

Faut peut-être que je change de lunettes mais y'a une réponse claire sur le problème de connexion à la béta quand tout va bien sur la boutique et le forum? Bug identifié (ou pas)? Faut juste pleurer ou prier pour que cela fonctionne (ou les deux)?

----------


## geckosplinter

Bonjour super le site mais je n'arrive cependant pas encore à me connecter sur la partie payante.

Mon utilisateur n'existe pas soit disant,
J'ai suivi tous les tuto et répondu au questionnaire kick starter

Une idée ?

----------


## Elgar

> Merci pour cette nouvelle version.
> 
> Quelques remontées:
> - la page d'accueil est toujours aussi fouillis. On ne distingue pas bien les grandes sections du site
> - l'edito fait mal aux yeux a cause de l'effet grille de l'image en dessous


D'accord sur ces deux points. La mise en page est vraiment fouillis et vieillotte, à mon humble avis.

EDIT : je parle bien de la page d'accueil uniquement. La lecture d'un article est, à l'inverse, très agréable, avec une mise en page aérée et claire. Bravo !

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

*Nous avons deux problèmes majeurs de connexion aujourd'hui, que nous investiguons:
1. Ceux qui arrivent à se connecter, mais n'ont pas accès au contenu "Premium" alors que leur abonnement est actif dans la boutique;
2. Ceux qui n'arrivent pas à se connecter.

Nous sommes désolé pour ceux qui sont bloqués dans l'un ou l'autre de ces cas. Votre déblocage est notre priorité.

Je vous rappelle que le site est en bêta, donc vous ne serez pas pénalisé dans la durée de votre abonnement Kickstarter: même si votre abo indique aujourd'hui une fin au 31 janvier 2018, il sera prolongé d'autant qu'il faudra en fonction de la date à laquelle l'état du site sera jugé suffisamment acceptable.*

----------


## polca

> *Nous avons deux problèmes majeurs de connexion aujourd'hui, que nous investiguons:
> 1. Ceux qui arrivent à se connecter, mais n'ont pas accès au contenu "Premium" alors que leur abonnement est actif dans la boutique;
> 2. Ceux qui n'arrivent pas à se connecter.
> 
> Nous sommes désolé pour ceux qui sont bloqués dans l'un ou l'autre de ces cas. Votre déblocage est notre priorité.
> 
> Je vous rappelle que le site est en bêta, donc vous ne serez pas pénalisé dans la durée de votre abonnement Kickstarter: même si votre abo indique aujourd'hui une fin au 31 janvier 2018, il sera prolongé d'autant qu'il faudra en fonction de la date à laquelle l'état du site sera jugé suffisamment acceptable.*


Merci pour l'info. Bon courage en tout cas ! Ça doit être un vrai casse-tête.  ::O:

----------


## Cedski

Perso ça a marché tout seul... Pas besoin de déco ni rien.

Bon sauf que hier impossible d'ouvrir un article, je cliquais dessus et rien... Mais là ce soir tout roule. C'est vrai que la mise en page des articles est agréable... 


Bon maintenant je retourne dans mon canapé ouvrir mon 355 arrivé par la poste, avec de la bonne zic et une petite bière, c'est quand même plus sympa....  ::ninja:: 

/vieux con

----------


## Jeandelaville

> Même chose, mot de passe réinitialisé, accès boutique et forum ok mais pas sur le site beta.



C'est bien un problème de mot de passe différent entre le forum/boutique et le site beta. En essayant avec mon vieux mot de passe sur le site beta cela fonctionne. (mais du coup ce vieux mdp ne marche pas pour la boutique/forum)

----------


## polca

> C'est bien un problème de mot de passe différent entre le forum/boutique et le site beta. En essayant avec mon vieux mot de passe sur le site beta cela fonctionne. (mais du coup ce vieux mdp ne marche pas pour la boutique/forum)


Je confirme, j'avais oublié mon mot de passe du forum donc réinitialisation puis je l'ai changé. Le mot de passe donné lors de la réinitialisation fonctionne sur le site beta, je n'avais pas pensé à essayer. (alors que sur boutique et forum, c'est le mot de passe que j'ai choisi qui fonctionne) j'espère être claire dans ce que je dis ^^.

----------


## grammaton

Suis-je le seul à ne pas avoir la possibilité de passer à l'article suivant (comme avec l'icône grise/rouge en haut d'habitude, lors des tests) quand je suis ici par exemple :
http://beta.canardpc.com/news-online/354
Et non plus de possibilité de revenir à un sommaire.

Alors que des fois (ça dépend on dirait ?!) en bas j'ai retour au sommaire, article suivant/précédant, et là non.

edit : même chose ici par exemple http://beta.canardpc.com/news-hardware/354 sur toutes les news en fait on dirait ?!

----------


## Cannes

En tout cas, le chouinement marche bien ! J'ai pu chouiner pour un article et ça a vite été vu car j'ai pu lire l'article ce matin :D (merci Jah250!)

----------


## EvilGuinness

J'ai essayé de répondre au chouinage qu'une autre personne indiquait sur l'article de Mass Effect, bitcoincoin jamais déduit et toujours le lien "une personne chouine". Pas l'air de marcher trop bien pour le moment ? Ou alors effectivement le chouinage avait été pris en charge par un autre mais la page ne le reflétait pas.

Ce serait pas mal d'avoir une page dans laquelle tous les chouinages sont répertoriés, histoire de distribuer bonne parole et bitcoincoins du haut de nos privilèges ! D'ailleurs la petite box qui s'affiche pour demander si on est sûr de vouloir faire plaisir à un gueux est impeccable. 

Un peu de mal à retrouver mes favoris aussi... je ne sais jamais où ils sont. Puis c'est possible d'avoir des tooltips sur les petits boutons de nav' à gauche ?

----------


## Netsabes

Les favoris sont sur la home, au rayon Superpouvoirs : http://beta.canardpc.com/#superpouvoirs

Juste en dessous, tu peux d'ailleurs voir ton solde de bitcoincoins et les articles que tu as offerts (et à qui).

----------


## rmosse

J'étais dans ce cas 1. 

_Ceux qui arrivent à se connecter, mais n'ont pas accès au contenu "Premium" alors que leur abonnement est actif dans la boutique;_

Maintenant c'est ok et c'est cool, le site fonctionne bien, un peu lent par contre.

Idée:
Une fois dans un article, avoir à gauche un menu reprenant le sommaire du numéro en cours serait top!

Sinon beau travail, le site est agréable à lire!

----------


## Calys

> J'étais dans ce cas 1.


Pareil que toi !

Bravo à l'équipe du site qui répare les bugs même le vendredi soir  ::lol::

----------


## Chouxfarcix

Salut à tous ! J'avais pris le pack online à 20 balles et celui-ci n'apparait pas dans Presse non stop, normal ?
Du coup pas accès avec mes identifiants à la partie premium ?

Merci !

----------


## Uddasa

Je viens de remarquer que sur le site il n'y a pas les dessins de Cooly pour accompagner les articles.
Est-ce prévu de les ajouter dans la mise en page ou c'est trop compliqué et donc réservé à la version papier?

Comment doit-procéder pour remonter les bugs, y a-t-il un site dédié ou cela se fait directement ici (sur ce topic)?

----------


## Haraban

Bon ben, chez moi ça marche. La lecture des articles est très réussi : c'est clair, épuré. Par contre la page d'accueil est pas intuitive : j'identifie bien le sommaire du numéro en cours, mais le reste est un gros fouillis d'articles sans queue ni têtes jusqu'en bas de la page.
Je ne sais pas ce que c'est que les superpouvoirs, je ne sais pas ce que c'est que les bitcoinscoins, j'ai vaguement compris à quoi servait les chouineries en lisant ce topic... Bref j'aurais vraiment besoin d'un manuel et de quelques explications.

----------


## Cannes

> J'ai essayé de répondre au chouinage qu'une autre personne indiquait sur l'article de Mass Effect, bitcoincoin jamais déduit et toujours le lien "une personne chouine". Pas l'air de marcher trop bien pour le moment ? Ou alors effectivement le chouinage avait été pris en charge par un autre mais la page ne le reflétait pas.
> 
> Ce serait pas mal d'avoir une page dans laquelle tous les chouinages sont répertoriés, histoire de distribuer bonne parole et bitcoincoins du haut de nos privilèges ! D'ailleurs la petite box qui s'affiche pour demander si on est sûr de vouloir faire plaisir à un gueux est impeccable. 
> 
> Un peu de mal à retrouver mes favoris aussi... je ne sais jamais où ils sont. Puis c'est possible d'avoir des tooltips sur les petits boutons de nav' à gauche ?


Il est possible que ce soit moi et que Jah250 est répondu avant toi (j'avais chouiné pour l'article Mass Effect)

----------


## Dragati

J'étais de ceux qui se voyaient irrémédiablement refuser l'entrée à la porte du site web (et pourtant, je suis même pas en basket, j'ai mis des crocs  :Emo: ).

Je viens à l'instant de faire un changement de mon mot de passe sur le forum, et, oh miracle, je peux maintenant me connecter au site sans me faire refouler.

----------


## ricochet

It's not a Trap. Je confirme ses dires, cela fonctionne aussi pour moi.

Merci pour l'astuce.

----------


## EvilGuinness

> Les favoris sont sur la home, au rayon Superpouvoirs : http://beta.canardpc.com/#superpouvoirs
> 
> Juste en dessous, tu peux d'ailleurs voir ton solde de bitcoincoins et les articles que tu as offerts (et à qui).


Je retiens, j'étais tombé dessus par hasard mais par la suite je ne me souvenais pas. Sinon rien à redire, donc, j'ai lu l'intégralité du magazine en ligne au final.

----------


## geckosplinter

Bonjour

Je ne pouvais pas me connecter avant-hier. Tout est fonctionnel ce matin \o/  :;): 

Le site est super je vais reprendre mon exploration.

----------


## blimp

Pour ma part, le problème est également résolu.  ::lol::

----------


## gros_bidule

Problème dans le http://beta.canardpc.com/350/audio-router
le "lien externe cpc.cx/audiorouter" mène vers http://beta.canardpc.com/350/cpc.cx/audiorouter, donc ça marche pas  ::P: 
Tous les liens des sections Download ne sont pas affectés

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Problème résolu également  ::lol::  !

----------


## gros_bidule

Un truc chiant : quand on clique sur un lien pour mettre en favoris ou envoyer du chocolat/des bisous, ça recharge la page. On est donc repositionné en haut de la page.
Ca fait très _web 1.0_ tout ça  ::P: 

Enfin, une remarque générale sur le site : c'est globalement lent (plusieurs secondes pour mettre en favoris par exemple). Est-ce normal ?

----------


## Pinkipou

Je viens de recevoir le magazine mais impossible de s'y connecter !?  ::|: 
Et malgré ça j'arrive quand même à accéder à tout le contenu réservé aux abonnés...  ::huh:: 

*Mon avis* : j'aime beaucoup la formule parce que c'est un peu plus coffeeproof que mon clavier.
*Mes bugs* : selon d'autres utilisateurs, on peut voir des chouineurs qui chouinent mais chez moi y'a rien de tel qui s'affiche. Je vais essayer de lier le magazine au forum pour voir si ça corrige le truc. Un autre truc gênant c'est quand j'offre un article à un ami ben du coup il est plus disponible du tout (l'article hein, quoique l'ami aussi un peu). Et  puis la fonction recherche, comment dire ça gentiment... De. La. Merde.
*Mon encouragement* : bravo pour votre projet, j'espère qu'il vivra plus de 3 mois.

----------


## Shapa

Ca marche nickel ici. Ça bloquais sur le login , ça marche maintenant.

----------


## Coucouf

Je fais partie de ceux pour qui la connexion ne fonctionnait pas (identifiant non reconnu) alors que mon compte forum et boutique étaient OK.

C’est maintenant résolu et la connexion au site beta fonctionne.

Merci-!

----------


## Coucouf

Tiens, en passant, pourriez-vous ficher la paix aux couleurs choisies par l’utilisateur pour les champs de saisie.
Ça permettrait :
- de rester aimable avec ledit utilisateur (eh oui, il a choisi ces couleurs)
- d’éviter les fails de formulaires à moitié illisibles :


Merci !

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Je veux bien mais...  ::huh::

----------


## Frypolar

> Tiens, en passant, pourriez-vous ficher la paix aux couleurs choisies par l’utilisateur pour les champs de saisie.
> Ça permettrait :
> - de rester aimable avec ledit utilisateur (eh oui, il a choisi ces couleurs)
> - d’éviter les fails de formulaires à moitié illisibles :
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/c033c3e...04dad0a53f.jpg
> 
> Merci !


Ta feuille de style doit avoir un problème. La couleur du texte est bien défini par un css, pas forcée via le js. D’ailleurs sur mon thème sombre avec Stylish ça change bien la couleur du texte.

----------


## Jeandelaville

Quelques nouvelles :

La connexion après réinitialisation de mot de passe fonctionne bien (même s'il y a un petit délai de quelques minutes un peu perturbant pour la prise en compte qui laisse imaginer les sombres magouilles qui ont été faites pour la correction  ::trollface:: ).

Par contre maintenant je n'ai plus accès aux articles premium. Dans la boutique mon abonnement est encore actif (Du numéro 346 au 356 Reste : 1). J'ai pu lire tranquilou ce week end de chez moi en me connectant avec mon très vieux mot de passe. Mais là au boulot, après un reset de mot de passe (oui petite mémoire), je peux plus  ::'(: 


Aussi sur la page "Mon Profil" sur l'onglet "Vue" je n'ai rien d'affiché, enfin juste le petit dessin de couly et le lien vers le top, je ne sais pas si c'est normal parce que c'est pas fini ou si tout est lié dans une grande conspiration crypto pedo canardophile.

----------


## Maomam

Ça fonctionne pour moi aussi  :;): 
J'avais le souci : connexion ok, mais pas accès au contenu des articles.

Merci !

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

Nous pensons avoir identifié et réglé la principale raison des problèmes de connexion.

Il en reste au moins un: 
Si votre mot de passe contient des caractères accentués ou spéciaux (é, à, ç, ù...), il vous faudra le changer préalablement via le forum: http://forum.canardpc.com/
(Ce problème spécifique sera réglé ultérieurement.)

Pour tester si notre solution fonctionne bien pour vous, vous devrez effectuer deux manipulations simples:

1. Déconnexion puis reconnexion au forum (avec vos identifiants de la boutique https://boutique.pressenonstop.com/)
2. Déconnexion puis reconnexion au site beta.canardpc.com

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Suis-je le seul à ne pas avoir la possibilité de passer à l'article suivant (comme avec l'icône grise/rouge en haut d'habitude, lors des tests) quand je suis ici par exemple :
> http://beta.canardpc.com/news-online/354
> Et non plus de possibilité de revenir à un sommaire.
> 
> Alors que des fois (ça dépend on dirait ?!) en bas j'ai retour au sommaire, article suivant/précédant, et là non.
> 
> edit : même chose ici par exemple http://beta.canardpc.com/news-hardware/354 sur toutes les news en fait on dirait ?!


Oui, les "news" n'étant pas considérées comme des articles, elles ne font pas partie du cycle de lecture normal.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Un peu de mal à retrouver mes favoris aussi... je ne sais jamais où ils sont. Puis c'est possible d'avoir des tooltips sur les petits boutons de nav' à gauche ?


Une future page "Profil" répond à toutes ces problématiques d'informations sur les bitcoincoin, les favoris, les votes, etc.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Salut à tous ! J'avais pris le pack online à 20 balles et celui-ci n'apparait pas dans Presse non stop, normal ?
> Du coup pas accès avec mes identifiants à la partie premium ?
> 
> Merci !


Bonjour, avez-vous répondu au questionnaire de la campagne sur le site Kickstarter ? (celui qui vous demandait de créer un compte boutique)
Si oui, donnez-moi par DM votre identifiant Kickstarter et votre identifiant boutique, je vais démêler ça.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je viens de remarquer que sur le site il n'y a pas les dessins de Cooly pour accompagner les articles.


A part dans les news (nous cherchons encore la meilleure façon d'y parvenir), les dessins de Couly sont bien intégrés dans les articles.




> Est-ce prévu de les ajouter dans la mise en page ou c'est trop compliqué et donc réservé à la version papier?


Pour les bugs, le topic est fait (aussi) pour ça.

----------


## Jeandelaville

> _Ceux qui arrivent à se connecter, mais n'ont pas accès au contenu "Premium" alors que leur abonnement est actif dans la boutique;_


De mon côté j'ai toujours ce problème, alors que j'avais accès aux articles normalement samedi dernier. J'ai réinitialisé mon MDP entre temps.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> De mon côté j'ai toujours ce problème, alors que j'avais accès aux articles normalement samedi dernier. J'ai réinitialisé mon MDP entre temps.


Je vous ai envoyé un message privé pour essayer de trouver une solution.

----------


## Uddasa

Effectivement les dessins sont présents ailleurs que dans les news. Je constate aussi que les splendides images qui accompagnent les "News Hardware" sont remplacées par des dessins de Cooly.

Pour une première version j'ai finalement lu quasiment tout le dernier magazine sur le site (au boulot...) alors que j'étais un fervent défenseur de la version papier (plus pratique au petit coin).

Cependant j'ai beaucoup de mal avec la homepage qui est gigantesque et assez incompréhensible, et où il est difficile de séparer le contenu de chaque section dont la mise en page est tellement proche qu'elle se confond.

Enfin voici plein de petites remarques en vrac :
A la fin d'un article, cliquer sur "revenir au sommaire" fait revenir au haut de la page sur l'édito et il faut soit scroller longuement soit cliquer à nouveau sur le bouton "sommaire" à gauche. C'est très con mais au bout de 50 fois quand on lit un numéro entier c'est pénible.Le bouton "lire le magazine" en bas du sommaire pointe vers un test (I expect you to die), j'imagine qu'il devrait pointer vers le premier article?A quoi servira le bouton "ordre" en haut de chaque article ?Des tooltips, que j'imagine prévus, faciliteraient la compréhension des boutons de la barre latérale et donc du contenu vers lequel ils pointent.Il serait très pratique d'avoir un indicateur d'articles lus (type Netflix, Plex, Pocket Casts etc) car le pourcentage de lecture est sympa mais seul ne suffit pas.Le site fait saigner des yeux avec la police d'écriture très fine pour les paragraphes des articles sur le fond blanc pur. J'ai fort heureusement l'extension Deluminate pour réduire le contraste mais un fond plus doux, voir un mode nuit, serait appréciable.Certains articles "News Online" "News Hardware" et d'autres sont tout cassés: pas de barre latérale, pas de liens en haut/bas de page pour revenir au sommaire ou naviguer dans le magazine.
Pour finir je suis très content d'avoir soutenu ce projet, avoir un vrai magazine consultable en ligne plutôt que des news à la con toutes les 2 minutes est vraiment ce que j'attendais. C'est finalement le premier Kickstarter que je backe à ne pas finir en drame, et ça c'est fort.

----------


## acdctabs

Moi ce qui m'intéressait dans l'abonnement numérique, c'était lire les articles du prochain numéro en avance.
C'est quand que c'est mis en place ?

----------


## Frypolar

C’est déjà en place mais il est un peu tôt pour le prochain numéro là. Tu devrais en voir apparaître dans la semaine.

----------


## Kayno

Salut,
Pour moi toujours *pas d'accès au contenu premium*  ::cry:: . J'ai réinitialisé un mdp sans caractères spéciaux sur le fofo, déco/reco de partout mais tjrs pas d'accès :/. Par contre le coup du nom d'utilisateur qui change à chaque article semble corrigé.

Vivement la résolution de ce bug, c'est frustrant :D

----------


## Czero

Pour moi la connexion marche aussi maintenant !
En revanche, j'ai voulu offrir un article à quelqu'un et quand je valide la demande, je suis redirigé vers une page d'erreur "Le site Web a rencontré une erreur inattendue. Veuillez essayer de nouveau plus tard."

----------


## Choup'

> Nous pensons avoir identifié et réglé la principale raison des problèmes de connexion.
> 
> Il en reste au moins un: 
> Si votre mot de passe contient des caractères accentués ou spéciaux (é, à, ç, ù...), il vous faudra le changer préalablement via le forum: http://forum.canardpc.com/
> (Ce problème spécifique sera réglé ultérieurement.)


Et pour ceux (celui  ::rolleyes:: ) qui ont un caractère spécial dans le pseudo? ^^'

----------


## L'invité

> Et pour ceux (celui ) qui ont un caractère spécial dans le pseudo? ^^'


 :Emo:

----------


## Oor-tael

Tiens, il manque une fonction qui me plairait beaucoup : la possibilité d'accéder aux articles selon le rédacteur.

Par exemple, et sans donner de noms parce que ce n'est pas le sujet, il y a des rédacteurs dont j'adore lire tous les articles, même lorsque le sujet ne m'intéresse pas, et d'autres dont je ne lis un article que si vraiment le sujet m'intéresse. Donc depuis des années je parcours systématiquement le magazine papier quand je le reçois pour mettre mentalement des articles sur ma liste de lecture. 
Or j'imagine que ça ne doit pas être très compliqué à faire pour le site...

----------


## adlab

Hello,

Je dois être un abonné spécial, parce qu'en plus de ne pas recevoir mes magazines papier, je n'ai pas accès au contenu abonné du site... Ou alors j'ai raté un truc ?

----------


## alx

Leur donner de l'argent ?  ::unsure:: 

Sinon pour ma part, depuis que je me suis déco/reco du forum pour accéder au site beta, je n'ai plus accès à la webcam de la redac.

----------


## srombauts

> depuis que je me suis déco/reco du forum pour accéder au site beta, je n'ai plus accès à la webcam de la redac.


Ah, la webcam de la redac...

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Pourtant le lien pour y accéder n'a pas changé...

----------


## grammaton

Ca correspond à quoi les "articles plus commentés" ? Parce que je ne vois pas où commenter les articles moi  ::O: .

----------


## Jaycie

> Ca correspond à quoi les "articles plus commentés" ? Parce que je ne vois pas où commenter les articles moi .


Les articles qui ont reçu le plus de chocolat, alcool, amour je pense  ::P:

----------


## lesinfox

Snif, toujours vu comme un non abonné de mon côté, malgré un changement de mot de passe sur le forum (sans caractère spéciaux). À noter que l'abonnement actif n'est pas le plus récent vu qu'il en reste encore sur le précédent. Si ça peut donner une piste d'analyse.

----------


## Meuh*

J'ai toujours un message d'erreur quand j'essaie de me connecter au site... 

J'ai modifié mon mot de passe sur le forum, tenté de me connecter puis reconnecter, mais ça veut pas.  :Emo: 




(n'oubliez pas de traduire les messages d'erreur  ::ninja::  )

----------


## Xaviroquai

> J'ai toujours un message d'erreur quand j'essaie de me connecter au site... 
> 
> J'ai modifié mon mot de passe sur le forum, tenté de me connecter puis reconnecter, mais ça veut pas.


Pareil pour moi

----------


## Narushima

Oubliez pas les espaces insécables :

----------


## Wingi

Hello ! 

J'ai pas vraiment lu toutes les pages jusqu'ici, aussi mon retour est peut-être redondant avec un précédent, mais a-t-il été envisagé de faire un lien de la page d'un test vers la fiche du jeu testé ?
Je comprends que ça puisse poser des questions si on renvoie directement sur la page de vente (choix de la plateforme, etc), mais j'imagine qu'un lien vers au moins le site de l'éditeur et/ou la fiche du  jeu en question, ce serait sympa ... 

Genre ça m'aurait intéressé sur le test de Thief Card, au moins pour me rendre compte qu'il est dispo  pour iOS et pas (encoire) sur Android, pour donner un exemple concret ^^

----------


## Jésus

Bonjour,
J'ai le même problème que certains, j'arrive bien à me déco/reco du forum, de la boutique sans soucis, j'ai pas d'accent dans mon mdp, mais ça ne marche pas sur le site Beta. Par contre, quand je me connecte forum/boutique, je mets mon pseudo tout en minuscule, mais il est tout de même affiché avec une majuscule et un accent.
Merci bisous <3

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> [*]A la fin d'un article, cliquer sur "revenir au sommaire" fait revenir au haut de la page sur l'édito et il faut soit scroller longuement soit cliquer à nouveau sur le bouton "sommaire" à gauche. C'est très con mais au bout de 50 fois quand on lit un numéro entier c'est pénible.


Si vous réduisez l'édito (bouton (-) en bas du texte) le site s'en souviendra. Vous pouvez par aillers naviguer d'articles en articles (sans revenir au sommaire) via l'icone ronde en haut à gauche d'un article.




> [*]Le bouton "lire le magazine" en bas du sommaire pointe vers un test (I expect you to die), j'imagine qu'il devrait pointer vers le premier article?


Normalement il pointe vers le premier article (hors news) que vous n'avez pas lu.




> [*]A quoi servira le bouton "ordre" en haut de chaque article ?


Cela déterminera l'ordre de lecture via l'icone ronde en haut à gauche d'un article. Vous pourrez le personnaliser (ordre normal ou personnalisé) via la future page profil.




> [*]Des tooltips, que j'imagine prévus, faciliteraient la compréhension des boutons de la barre latérale et donc du contenu vers lequel ils pointent.


Oui.




> [*]Il serait très pratique d'avoir un indicateur d'articles lus (type Netflix, Plex, Pocket Casts etc) car le pourcentage de lecture est sympa mais seul ne suffit pas.


Les articles déjà lus sont grisés dans le sommaire.




> [*]Le site fait saigner des yeux avec la police d'écriture très fine pour les paragraphes des articles sur le fond blanc pur. J'ai fort heureusement l'extension Deluminate pour réduire le contraste mais un fond plus doux, voir un mode nuit, serait appréciable.


C'est bien sûr prévu.




> [*]Certains articles "News Online" "News Hardware" et d'autres sont tout cassés: pas de barre latérale, pas de liens en haut/bas de page pour revenir au sommaire ou naviguer dans le magazine.


Ces liens existent pourtant/ le numéro des news en haut est cliquable, et il y a un bouton  "revenir au sommaire" en bas. En revanche les "news" de tous type ne sont pas considérées comme des articles classiques, donc ne font pas partie de la circulation normale des articles.




> Pour finir je suis très content d'avoir soutenu ce projet, avoir un vrai magazine consultable en ligne plutôt que des news à la con toutes les 2 minutes est vraiment ce que j'attendais. C'est finalement le premier Kickstarter que je backe à ne pas finir en drame, et ça c'est fort.


Merci, ça fait chaud au coeur.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Moi ce qui m'intéressait dans l'abonnement numérique, c'était lire les articles du prochain numéro en avance.
> C'est quand que c'est mis en place ?


Cela va commencer dès demain.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Tiens, il manque une fonction qui me plairait beaucoup : la possibilité d'accéder aux articles selon le rédacteur.


Chaque Rédacteur va avoir sa page avec ses derniers articles. Une page recherche digne ce nom est évidemment prévue, avec "auteur" comme critère.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Hello,
> 
> Je dois être un abonné spécial, parce qu'en plus de ne pas recevoir mes magazines papier, je n'ai pas accès au contenu abonné du site... Ou alors j'ai raté un truc ?


Bonjour, vous avez suivi le mode d'emploi ?
Quel est le problème ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ca correspond à quoi les "articles plus commentés" ? Parce que je ne vois pas où commenter les articles moi .


C'est une placeholder pour le moment, en attendant la connexion et les commentaires sur le forum.

----------


## Netsabes

> Genre ça m'aurait intéressé sur le test de Thief Card, au moins pour me rendre compte qu'il est dispo  pour iOS et pas (encoire) sur Android, pour donner un exemple concret ^^


Le cas de Card Thief est exceptionnel, le jeu aurait dû sortir en début de mois mais a été repoussé, il n'est donc disponible nulle part. Les autres jeux mobiles ont bien des liens vers l'App Store et/ou le Play Store, par exemple : http://beta.canardpc.com/355/au-doigt-et-loeil-0

----------


## Kyste cutané

Bonjour !

Pareil pour moi, j'ai suivi vos consignes mais je me fais toujours rejeté par le site beta.

Mon mdp ne contient pas d'accent mais mon pseudo oui.
Alors, je m'enfile un casque si jamais je reçois une baffe, mais je ne trouve pas la section pour modifier le nom de mon pseudo (qui a un accent) dans les réglages de mon profil... Alors si une bonne âme veut bien m'aider... Merci !

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Bonjour !
> 
> Pareil pour moi, j'ai suivi vos consignes mais je me fais toujours rejeté par le site beta.
> 
> Mon mdp ne contient pas d'accent mais mon pseudo oui.
> Alors, je m'enfile un casque si jamais je reçois une baffe, mais je ne trouve pas la section pour modifier le nom de mon pseudo (qui a un accent) dans les réglages de mon profil... Alors si une bonne âme veut bien m'aider... Merci !


Oui, les pseudos avec accent nous posent problème.

----------


## Redlight

Ca se passe comment si on recherche un contenu en particulier sans connaitre le numéro dans lequel il a été publié ?

----------


## Sharp'

> J'ai toujours un message d'erreur quand j'essaie de me connecter au site... 
> 
> J'ai modifié mon mot de passe sur le forum, tenté de me connecter puis reconnecter, mais ça veut pas. 
> 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/b0a2cf4...b238be53ab.jpg
> 
> (n'oubliez pas de traduire les messages d'erreur  )


Tout pareil.  ::sad:: 
Pas de caractères spéciaux dans mon mot de passe. Par contre j'ai un apostrophe (enfin une "single quote") dans mon pseudo si ça peut poser problème.

----------


## Sarys

Hello, 

Grâce à la gentille personne qui se cache derrière le mail abonnement@cpc et boutique, j'ai pu accéder à mon compte, et j'ai pris le temps de lire le test d'Horizon par Pipo que j'aime bien lire.

Plusieurs trucs, déjà, pour vous expliquer un peu le suivi que j'ai fais du projet : j'ai suivi à l'arrache.
-> pas trop pris le temps de tout lire le forum pour vérifier que ce que je m'apprête à dire l'a déjà été. J'ai essayé de lire en prio Ivan, donc désolé pour les éventuels doublon et ceux à venir en avance. 
-> J'ai pas trop compris les supers pouvoirs, et encore moins cherchés sur les forums pour m'instruire. 
-> Je suis un peu con. 

Ma première vraie session de test : 

Premier truc que j'ai essayé, c'est de voir comment le site se comportait avec lastpass (un addon qui gère les mots de passe) et si je pouvais me connecter automatiquement.
Hélas, nein. Je ne suis pas flemmard de la souris, mais je suis obligé de cliquer en haut à gauche sur me connecter, puis me connecter, puis je fais un retour sur le site. 
En bref, l'opération pour le moment est un peu lente (j'ai cru lire en diagonale que c'est normal pour le moment, donc je ne m'inquiète pas). 
Mais du coup, je pense que ce serait cool de se log directement sur la page d'accueil plutôt que de passer par une page de connexion en plus. 
(Après, franchement pour du test, keskonsenbranl, mais pour la version finale, ça peut être vachement plus agréable)

Second truc que j'ai essayé, c'est de zoom dans chrome (ctrl + molette ), parce que j'ai des 27" assez loin de moi au boulot, et que je commence à devenir aveugle d'après mes potes de jeux. 
Et c'est un peu relou le menu latéral gauche qui vient "gâcher" la vue sur les screens / le texte qu'on lit. Du coup, j'ai du dézoomer un peu et me pencher pour lire. J'ai mal au dos maintenant.  :<_<: 

Troisième truc que j'ai essayé, c'est de cliquer sur le nom de Pipomantis en hyperlien en bas de l'article, et, j'arrive sur une page vide avec son avatar. 

Quatrième truc que j'ai essayé, c'est de lui envoyer des chocolats. Et ça m'a refresh la page. Du coup je risque pas d'en envoyer souvent pendant la beta vu le temps de refresh  ::P: 


Par contre, je me suis régalé à lire l'article !
(par contre je sais pas si le ton est bien décrit, mais je suis plutôt content pour le moment hein, zéro ralage de ma part  ::P: )

----------


## Wingi

> Le cas de Card Thief est exceptionnel, le jeu aurait dû sortir en début de mois mais a été repoussé, il n'est donc disponible nulle part. Les autres jeux mobiles ont bien des liens vers l'App Store et/ou le Play Store, par exemple : http://beta.canardpc.com/355/au-doigt-et-loeil-0


Ok, autant pour moi, je l'avais pas vu, en effet. 

Par contre, l'emplacement ne me parait pas pertinent, tout en bas de l'article, je l'aurai plutôt vu sur la fiche de jeu, à droite, peut-être en lien directement depuis la liste des plateformes ?

Merci pour la réponse (sur les liens et le cas Card Thief !)

----------


## PoulébaskeZ

Les pseudos avec accent... ah ben voilà mon problème alors  :nawak: 



> Le site Web a rencontré une erreur inattendue. Veuillez essayer de nouveau plus tard.

----------


## gros_bidule

Ils auraient quand même pu personnaliser un peu les messages d'insulte  :Emo: 
Ca viendra ?

----------


## adlab

> Bonjour, vous avez suivi le mode d'emploi ?
> Quel est le problème ?


En fait, j'ai eu le malheur de faire une pause d'un numéro dans mon abonnement en octobre 2016, et depuis, je ne reçois rien. C'est donc faire l'effort à chaque fois de faire la demande au service abonnement pour recevoir mes numéros. Là, je suis en attente de celui du 1er février, du 15 février et du 1er mars...

Ça c'est pour le papier, pour le numérique, je me connecte au site sans souci, avec la manip indiquée. Par contre, dès que je vais sur un article, on me dit de m'abonner... Sauf que je le suis, il me reste un numéro (que je recevrai dans quelques mois, mais bon, il m'en reste un).

----------


## Don Moahskarton

Ceci est un message encouragement et de felicitation pour l'équipe CPC qui touche au site web.
Le chemin est rempli de pièges et de défis, mais je met votre acharnement en perspective car a la base, vous êtes journalistes, pas développeurs web.

Baissez pas les bras, la lumière au fond du tunnel se fait de plus en plus proche.

----------


## Narushima

> Par contre, l'emplacement ne me parait pas pertinent, tout en bas de l'article, je l'aurai plutôt vu sur la fiche de jeu, à droite, peut-être en lien directement depuis la liste des plateformes ?


Je me suis dit exactement la même chose, ça semble plus intuitif.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Je ne vais pas répondre à tout le monde parce que ce serait inutile mais d'une façon générale, on cogite à l'ergonomie.





> Ils auraient quand même pu personnaliser un peu les messages d'insulte 
> Ca viendra ?


Je ne peux rien promettre, mais je vais demander.





> Ceci est un message encouragement et de felicitation pour l'équipe CPC qui touche au site web.
> Le chemin est rempli de pièges et de défis, mais je met votre acharnement en perspective car a la base, vous êtes journalistes, pas développeurs web.
> 
> Baissez pas les bras, la lumière au fond du tunnel se fait de plus en plus proche.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Comme d'autres, j'ajoute mon grain de sel plus pour l'amélioration que pour du ralage.

- Les liens webs/playsotres,... seraient mieux placés dans l'encadrés du début à droite.
- Ce même encadré, ça serait cool qu'il reste tout le temps à droite au fur et à mesure de la lecture de l'article. Là, je lie l'article, je vois un truc qui me plait, je cherche le prix/l'avis final de CPC, le lien du site web,... je suis obligé de remonter/descendre en fin de page alors que si tout était centralisé dans le même encadré et suivait ma lecture d'article en un coup d'oeil/de clic, j'ai les informations
- Le suivi de lecture des articles... Ok, c'est grisé. Mais la barre violette sur la gauche pose à confusion. Elle est toujours là alors que l'article n'a pas été lu. L'article est également grisé alors que je l'ai ouvert dans un autre onglet mais jamais lu (je sais pas si c'est possible mais par exemple diminué la barre violette à gauche du titre selon le % de l'article lu : article grisé mais barre violette = il a été ouvert mais pas lu. Article grisé, barre violette à 50% = HéHo garçon, t('as lu mais pas fini. Tu vas y retourner vite fait avant de passer à l'article suivant.
) Et dernier point, une notification quand un nouvel article arrive. Genre via un P forum, un mail, ou je ne sais quoi ? Le cas ne s'est pas encore présenté, peut être qu'on aura la surprise quand ça arrivera.
- Et les mots croisés en direct sur le navigateur. Avec un timer. Pour se moquer des autres sur le ToR  :Bave: 

Sinon, beau boulot, j'attends les autres articles

----------


## Xaviroquai

Youpie, je peux enfin me connecter au site  :;): 

Mon premier retour serait que, sur les écrans à faibles résolution (comme c'est le cas à mon boulot, écran 4/3 en 1280x1024)  le menu à bulles sur la gauche cache une partie du texte, voire d'autres icônes.  C'est un peu génant mais je suppose que cela fera partie des améliorations à venir.

Beau boulot les gars et longue vie à CanardPC  ::wub::

----------


## cecilette3569

Hello tout le monde,

Juste pour signaler qu'on me propose toujours de m'abonner sur les articles "abonné" alors que je le suis, et depuis plusieurs années  :;):  J'ais pourtant fait la manip indiquée (deco/reco du forum, deco/reco sur le site) et je n'ais pas de signe exotique dans mon pseudo/mdp...

Merci d'avance !

----------


## Kaelis

Ça fait bizarre de lire un de vos tests en même temps que ceux des sites habituels.

----------


## Mandow

Merci pour le boulot, c'est très chouette de lire un presque vrai magasine virtuel en ligne, c'est d'la belle ouvrage !

Sera-t-il possible à terme de lire les articles par rubriques plutôt que par magasine ? 

Par exemple pouvoir accéder à tous les mini articles de la rubrique download, en cross-magasine ?

Je pense qu'offrir les deux options au lecteur (lire son magasine linéairement ou accéder aux articles de tous les magasines pour une rubrique) serait pas mal  ::): 

En tout cas, merci encore !  ::wub::

----------


## Anonyme210226

Comptez-vous passer du temps pour "réparer" les numéros déjà publiés ? Entre les liens cpc.cx/truc manquants, la mise en page, l'ordre des articles, etc. il y a de quoi faire, mais en avez-vous seulement la volonté ? 

Répondez maintenant.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Tout pareil. 
> Pas de caractères spéciaux dans mon mot de passe. Par contre j'ai un apostrophe (enfin une "single quote") dans mon pseudo si ça peut poser problème.


Oui nous avons un problème avec ça aussi.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Sauf que je le suis, il me reste un numéro (que je recevrai dans quelques mois, mais bon, il m'en reste un).


Il semble qu'un bug sévisse sur les abonnés qui n'ont plus qu'un numéro, ainsi que sur ceux qui dont l'abonnement vient de se terminer et dont le ré-abonnement est sensé prendre la suite.
Nous regardons.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> - Le suivi de lecture des articles... Ok, c'est grisé. Mais la barre violette sur la gauche pose à confusion.


Je ne comprends pas de quelle "barre violette sur la gauche" vous parlez.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Hello tout le monde,
> 
> Juste pour signaler qu'on me propose toujours de m'abonner sur les articles "abonné" alors que je le suis, et depuis plusieurs années  J'ais pourtant fait la manip indiquée (deco/reco du forum, deco/reco sur le site) et je n'ais pas de signe exotique dans mon pseudo/mdp...
> 
> Merci d'avance !


Utilisez-vous bien votre login et mot de passe de la boutique pour faire tout cela ? (sinon pas moyen de faire le lien entre vous et votre abonnement)

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Sera-t-il possible à terme de lire les articles par rubriques plutôt que par magasine ?


Non, mais vous pourrez utilisez la future page recherche pour n'afficher que les articles d'une rubrique.

----------


## Uddasa

> Je ne comprends pas de quelle "barre violette sur la gauche" vous parlez.


Cette barre:

Qui a la même couleur que la barre de progression du pourcentage de lecture, d'où la confusion.

La logique voudrait que cette "barre" soit violette uniquement quand l'article/news/etc est lu.

----------


## Narushima

Les pages des tests ont pour nom le jeu de mot, mais pas le nom du jeu. Exemple sur la page de Torment : Tides of Numenera :

----------


## EvilGuinness

Je suis en train de lire les articles du prochain numéro qui commencent à arriver. Gros gros confort de pouvoir lire le magazine en morceaux petit à petit. La version papier va définitivement moins "servir", désormais, et sera cantonnée aux toilettes et aux déplacements. C'est assez sympa de voir que CPC va naturellement évoluer d'un magazine papier à un site web qui imprime ses articles, tout du moins dans mon utilisation. 

En attendant je me fais à l'ergonomie du site, aucun problème de ce côté. Un petit doute évacué sur la mise en page des news, en 3 colonnes même inégalement réparties (en longueur de news) sur la page ça passe sans problème, c'est même plutôt agréable à lire. La lecture est fluide car les news ne sont pas trop longues et on ne "coupe" pas une news pas encore lue en défilant vers le bas pour en lire une autre (je sais, je suis pas clair  ::P:  ). Bref, le seul truc manquant ce sont les en-têtes de pages  ::):

----------


## mikemastermike

Bonjour,

J'ai accès à la boutique et au forum sans souci, mais la beta me rejette encore.. pas d'accent ni de caractères spéciaux ni dans mon pseudo ni de mon mdp.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

> Cette barre:
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/740df3c...19a8893356.jpg
> Qui a la même couleur que la barre de progression du pourcentage de lecture, d'où la confusion.
> 
> La logique voudrait que cette "barre" soit violette uniquement quand l'article/news/etc est lu.


C'est bien de ces barres que je parlais

----------


## cecilette3569

Merci pour la réponse Ivan.

Oui j'utilise bien le même login/mdp. Je pense que le problème vient du fait qu'il me restait un numéro et que je viens de faire le ré-abo. Je vais donc patienter ! 

Bon courage !  ::):

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Cette barre:
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/740df3c...19a8893356.jpg
> Qui a la même couleur que la barre de progression du pourcentage de lecture, d'où la confusion.
> 
> La logique voudrait que cette "barre" soit violette uniquement quand l'article/news/etc est lu.


EN fait c'est simplement un marqueur: violet quand c'est un contenu réservé aux abonnés, bleu clair quand c'est gratuit.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai accès à la boutique et au forum sans souci, mais la beta me rejette encore.. pas d'accent ni de caractères spéciaux ni dans mon pseudo ni de mon mdp.


Bonjour, toutes les instructions sont là: http://beta.canardpc.com/online/connectez-vous-au-site
Vous devez vous déconnecter puis reconnecter au FORUM (avec les mêmes identifiants que la boutique) avant de vous connecter au site beta.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Merci pour la réponse Ivan.
> 
> Oui j'utilise bien le même login/mdp. Je pense que le problème vient du fait qu'il me restait un numéro et que je viens de faire le ré-abo. Je vais donc patienter ! 
> 
> Bon courage !


On a un bug sur cette situation. On vous débloque "à la main". Faites une déconnexion/reconnexion au forum et ça devrait marcher.

----------


## SgtApone

Bonjour, bonjour,

même problème que cecilette3569, j'arrive à me connecter au site de la beta, avec le même pseudo que sur le forum, mais je n'ai pas accès au contenu premium

(j'ai bien l'abonnement kickstarter dans mon compte mais il ne mentionne que la version papier je sais pas si c'est normal)

----------


## Nono

> - Le suivi de lecture des articles... Ok, c'est grisé


J'ai du mal à distinguer les titres non lus des titres lus. C'est peut-être parce que j'ai un écran pourri, mais le noir et le gris sont quasi semblables chez moi.

----------


## Pinkipou

C'est vrai, les couleurs sont trop proches pour qu'on puisse les distinguer au premier coup d'oeil.

----------


## Dimfacion

Ca marche enfin chez moi ! Merci, c'est super !  ::wub::

----------


## frisette

Pour ma part, pas de problème pour accéder au site béta par contre, je n'ai pas accès au contenu abonné. 
La boutique de presse non stop me dit bien qu'il me reste 21 numéro à recevoir mais je crois que je suis pile entre la fin de mon ancien abonnement et le début de l'abonnement Kickstarter.

----------


## Haraban

Les tests en avance c'est cool ^^.

Bon, malgré mes ralleries d'avant, je commence à me faire un peu au site, à prendre mes marques et à m'y sentir plus à l'aise. C'est vraiment cool d'avoir enfin le canard en numérique. Bien que je continue de privilégier le papier, c'est un complément idéal au magazine et je pense que je ne pourrais rapidement plus m'en passer (actuellement mes parts de lecture doivent être de 75% sur le papier et les 25% restant sur le site).

Merci à vous, bravo, et vivement que tout ça sorte de beta  :;):  .

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Chez moi ça a marché dès le début, vous avez créé un nouveau besoin chez moi maintenant que j'ai découvert le plaisir de lire le mag n'importe où, manque plus que le responsive et les petites améliorations d'interfaces évoquées précédemment et ce sera parfait  ::wub:: 

Merci et courage pour le f[/p]ignolage!

----------


## Guizmow

Bonjour et bravo pour le taf,
Malgré l'application de la procédure indiquée sur votre article, toujours impossible d'avoir accès au contenu des abonnés, ni au test concerné par votre tweet.
Je suis abonné depuis quelques années et ai également participé au kick.
N'hésitez pas à me contacter si je peux aider à mieux préciser mon cas.

----------


## EvilGuinness

Et je reviens avec une ou deux questions en mode "j'ai loupé le truc ou..." histoire de pas paraître trop bête si j'ai effectivement loupé le truc.

- J'ai loupé un truc ou bien on ne peut voir que les 4 derniers articles mis en favori ? Je clique sur la mise en favori pour des articles que j'ai appréciés et/ou pour me faire une liste de jeux à faire  ::):  Du coup j'ai déjà cliqué plus de 4 fois. Où que je regarde, je ne vois que les 4 derniers ? 

- J'ai loupé un truc ou bien quand on est dans un magazine (par exemple https://beta.canardpc.com/numero/356 ) il n'y a pas tous les boutons à gauche, et on doit revenir à la page d'accueil en passant par le bouton du haut pour retrouver son espace perso (avec genre, au pif, ses favoris) ? (edit : ok ce sont des liens vers des sections de la page, je ne sais pas si ce que je demande est prévu ou faisable donc)

- L'ajout d'un petit bouton "mes favoris" à côté du bouton "ajouter aux favoris" de chaque article, possible ou pas du tout ? Bon là je suis tout seul à demander ça, et au fond j'aimerais avoir un panneau de contrôle complet sur chaque page  ::):

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Il y a pas de petites barres bleues qui passent en violet une fois l'article fini ^^
T'as les barres bleues = articles accessibles à tous
Les barres violettes = articles pour les abonnés

----------


## Mandow

> Je ne comprends pas de quelle "barre violette sur la gauche" vous parlez.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Utilisez-vous bien votre login et mot de passe de la boutique pour faire tout cela ? (sinon pas moyen de faire le lien entre vous et votre abonnement)
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> ...


C'est parfait, et merci pour les retours, ça doit pas être facile de répondre à tout le monde !

----------


## EvilGuinness

Ouaip me suis planté effectivement, je pensais pourtant avoir fait le test sur une barre bleue / lecture / retour / actualisation et j'avais cru voir que c'était passé violet. J'ai dû regarder à côté. Je viens de retenter avec l'article sur mafia 3, ça reste bleu effectivement. Surtout que Ivan le précise plus haut !

edit : han on a le nom des gueux à qui on a offert un article avec un bitcoincoin, trop bien  ::lol::

----------


## gajapati

> Oui nous avons un problème avec ça aussi.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Il semble qu'un bug sévisse sur les abonnés qui n'ont plus qu'un numéro, ainsi que sur ceux qui dont l'abonnement vient de se terminer et dont le ré-abonnement est sensé prendre la suite.
> Nous regardons.


Bonjour,
Il semble que je sois dans le même cas (abonnement qui vient de se terminer et dont le ré-abonnement doit prendre la suite). Je le signale à tout hasard, j'ai hâte de lire le test de Zelda...
Merci d'avance!

----------


## Guizmow

> Bonjour,
> Il semble que je sois dans le même cas (abonnement qui vient de se terminer et dont le ré-abonnement doit prendre la suite). Je le signale à tout hasard, j'ai hâte de lire le test de Zelda...
> Merci d'avance!


ha bah voila, moi aussi ! je suis donc dans le même cas.
tout pareil et bon courage pour les bouclages et mise en prod'

----------


## Graouu

Bon bah abo actif et KS et je peux pas voir l'article sur Nier  ::cry::  tristesse  ::cry::  Enfin aucun accès plutôt abonné. Renday l'argent !

----------


## Grouiiik

La popup quand on veut filer l'accès à un chouineur  ::XD::

----------


## Zerger

Bon, y'a pas à chier, quand on a du temps à perdre au taff et qu'on déjà actualiser une dizaine de fois le forum en 5 minutes, lire son CPC au boulot, c'est le pied !!!
Des bisous pour ce site !!!  ::wub::

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

*Mises à jour 9 mars:

En plus du problème des login et mot de passe avec caractères spéciaux, il subsiste deux problèmes pour l'accès au contenu:

1. Si vous êtes abonné mais qu'il ne vous reste qu'un numéro, vous n'êtes pas reconnu convenablement et n'avez pas accès aux articles payants. Nous travaillons sur ce bug.

2. Si vous êtes abonné mais que votre abonnement vient d'être renouvelé, il y a une période de latence anormale durant laquelle vous n'avez pas accès au contenu. Nous travaillons aussi sur ce bug.*

----------


## L'invité

J'ai eu un faux espoir.
J'arrive toujours pas à me connecter, ça commence à devenir extrêmement frustrant quand je vois tout les canards dire du bien ici et passer les screens sur twitter.  ::'(:

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> J'ai eu un faux espoir.
> J'arrive toujours pas à me connecter, ça commence à devenir extrêmement frustrant quand je vois tout les canards dire du bien ici et passer les screens sur twitter.


Le problème des login et mot de passe avec caractères spéciaux n'est pas réglé.

----------


## Fabreek

Je commence à maîtriser tout ça. De très bonnes idées! ! Gros encouragements pour le suivi du site.

----------


## Porca Petan

Salutations !

Je viens remonter un bug complétement bénin pour une option complétement inutile et donc peu urgente.  ::P: 

Lorsque l'on change son image perso via le site, l'image que l'on upload est bien redimensionnée pour correspondre au critère 100x100 par contre la modification de l'image n'est pas prise en compte et l'image de base revient après avoir cliqué sur "Enregistrer".
J'avais prévenu de l'inutilité de mon truc, mais tout bug doit être signalé n'est-ce pas ?  ::trollface:: 

Sinon je suis vraiment conquis par cette béta car elle annonce vraiment quelque chose de grandiose ! J'attends la suite avec impatience.  ::love::

----------


## Gavos

> Si vous êtes abonné mais que votre abonnement vient d'être renouvelé, il y a une période de latence anormale durant laquelle vous n'avez pas accès au contenu.


Ah, ceci explique cela, je venais d'essayer pour la première fois et je n'avais accès qu'au contenu gratuit... Et effectivement la date d'anniversaire de mon abonnement c'est le 8 mars ^^

Mes premières impressions (sur la partie gratuite, du coup) :

J'aime bien l'éditorial très mis en avant et la deuxième section "À la Une", c'est typiquement ce que j'attendais. Il faudrait peut-être juste réduire le contraste de l'arrière-plan de l'édito.J'aime beaucoup moins le sommaire, tous les titres ont exactement le même format et je ne m'y retrouve pas. Alors bien connaître la structure actuelle d'un CanardPC papier aide un peu, mais ce n'est pas suffisant vu que que vous avez un magazine à géométrie très variable. *Les sections ne suffisent pas, il manque les types d'articles* : par exemple quand je vois "Un meurtre sans fin" je n'ai aucune idée qu'il s'agit d'un article de type "Je vis des hauts et débats"... Bref, même si j'aime bien quand c'est épuré, là ça l'est un peu trop pour moi ^^  Et la liste séparée de slashs ("News > Tests > Tests brefs > Plume pudding...") au-dessus du sommaire n'apporte rien. Mais au final, cette partie est peut-être loin d'avoir son design définitif ?*Ce qui saute aux yeux quand on regarde cette page c'est cette masse de traits violets*. En lisant ce thread j'ai découvert que c'était pour signaler les articles payants. C'est dommage que ce soit l'information la plus mise en avant, les couleurs pourraient servir à plein d'autres choses ! En plus quand un titre fait plusieurs lignes ça devient moche.Il manque plein d'infobulles, par exemple sur les 5 boutons ronds à gauche (les raccourcis au sein de la page), sur les traits violets/bleus, sur diverses icônes dont on se demandent ce qu'elles signifient.Sinon les pages d'articles c'est propre, mais *la police du texte principal est vraiment trop fine* (par contre celle du chapeau est très jolie). J'attends juste l'accès payant pour voir comment apparaissent les images commentées et les dessins de Couly. J'allais aussi vous suggérer des raccourcis vers les articles précédents et suivant mais je viens de les trouver; peut-être les écarter du centre et ajouter des flèches pour que ce soit plus évident ?

----------


## Porca Petan

Hello je viens signaler un autre bug, cette fois-ci plus important.

Le compteur de "chouines" n'a pas l'air de fonctionner, j'ai pu pleurnicher plus de 3fois et j'en suis déjà à 4 articles offerts et j'ai encore la possibilité de quémander !
Je ne sais pas si c'est voulu pour faire tous les tests possibles durant la bêta ou si c'est une erreur, mais en tout cas le contenu premium est potentiellement accessible à volonté pour les non-abonnés.

Toutes mes excuses si ce glitch a déjà été remonté.

----------


## SuicideSnake

Moi j'ai un soucis avec les bitcoincoins, impossible d'envoyer un article à un canard pas abonné.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

@BoiledBald : Je fais remonter, merci. Et pour le bug avec le portrait, nous sommes au courant.
@SuicideSnake : T'as aucune erreur genre page anormalement longue à charger, etc?
@Gavos : Merci pour ces retours, ça nous est utile. (Et merci à tous ceux qui font pareil hein!  ::):  )

----------


## SuicideSnake

Ca m'emmène sur une page qui me dit que le site a rencontré une erreur inattendue (sans code d'erreur indiqué) et que je dois réessayer plus tard, ce que j'ai fais, j'ai essayé à trois moment de la journée et ça a renvoyé le même résultat.

----------


## Baynie

Hello,

Je ne vois pas les notes des tests (je sais bien que c'est le contenu de l'article le plus important, mais bon quand même).

Je précise que je ne suis pas abonné payant, j'ai chouiné pour avoir les tests de Nioh et de Zelda.

----------


## acdctabs

Si tu es pas sur grand écran faut aller tout tout tout tout en bas pour voir la note.

----------


## Fabreek

> Moi j'ai un soucis avec les bitcoincoins, impossible d'envoyer un article à un canard pas abonné.


J'ai peut-être l'explication : il faut impérativement que ton pote se soit inscrit sur le forum béta, sinon ça ne fonctionnera pas. Tu peux le voir en cherchant son pseudo si ce dernier n'apparaît pas dans la recherche c'est qu'il n'est pas encore inscrit !

----------


## Choup'

Je peux me connecter! Super les gars!

----------


## L'invité

> Je peux me connecter! Super les gars!


T'as fait une manip spéciale ? J'y arrive toujours pas...  ::sad::

----------


## Porca Petan

> T'as fait une manip spéciale ? J'y arrive toujours pas...


Si tu as des caractères spéciaux ou des chiffres dans ton mot de passe, enlève les en le modifiant via le forum.
C'est ce que j'ai fait et ça a marché pour moi.

----------


## Shosuro Phil

Avec l’arrivée de la bêta avec le contenu et tout, pour le moment ma prévision personnelle semble correcte: lire le mag en ligne, ce n'est pas vraiment ma tasse de thé. Je suis très content que ça existe, je ne regrette pas d'avoir soutenu le KS, et je suis content d'y avoir éventuellement accès en tant qu'abonne, mais je pense que même avec des trucs en ligne avant (voire, bien avant) l’arrivée du numéro, je continuerai a préférer le lire sur papier. La lecture sur écran, c'est quand même moins confortable (ou alors il faut passer sur encre électronique, et pour les screenshots c'est encore pas ça).

----------


## oliparcol

Est ce qu'il est prévu de passer le site en https ? Ça serait quand même plus classe pour y accéder lorsqu'on est sur un réseau wifi ouvert...

----------


## chrisemail

Salut les beta canards,

Vous connaissez la roadmap pour canardpc online ? :
- Date de la v1 ?
- Proposition d'un abonnement online ?

Elle est prometteuse cette beta. Lâcher le papier commence à me titiller.

----------


## darkmanticora

Personnellement je trouve le site un peu confu, pour retrouver un test on est obligé de naviguer par numero de magazine, on peut pas juste chercher un test spécifique ?

Et l'autre point, c'est que la version papier ne m'interesse pas du tout, et il n'y a pas moyen de s'abonner a la version numérique uniquement, ce qui est un frein pour moi :/

----------


## SuicideSnake

> J'ai peut-être l'explication : il faut impérativement que ton pote se soit inscrit sur le forum béta, sinon ça ne fonctionnera pas. Tu peux le voir en cherchant son pseudo si ce dernier n'apparaît pas dans la recherche c'est qu'il n'est pas encore inscrit !


En effet, c'est ça ! 

Plus exactement, si le canard est inscrit sur le forum mais qu'il n'a pas été se connecter sur le site, son nom n'apparaît pas dans la liste de complétion ! Problème résolu de mon côté du coup, merci !

----------


## Baynie

> Si tu es pas sur grand écran faut aller tout tout tout tout en bas pour voir la note.


Je te rassure j'ai eu l'idée de scroller jusqu'en bas de l'article avant de poster.

Je pense que ça dépend des articles: Civ 6 je vois la note et c'est un article gratuit. Nioh et Zelda c'est des articles payant qu'on m'a refilé car j'ai chouiné, et là je vois pas la note ni l'encart avec l'avis final du testeur.

----------


## Porca Petan

Je te rassure tu n'es pas le seul, j'ai aussi ce problème avec les articles que j'ai obtenu en chouinant  ::mellow::

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Je fais remonter ce problème.

----------


## SuicideSnake

Concernant les bitcoincoins, j'ai envoyé un article à un canard et il l'a reçu une seconde fois grâce au hasard du chouinage.

----------


## srombauts

> Les pages des tests ont pour nom le jeu de mot, mais pas le nom du jeu. Exemple sur la page de Torment : Tides of Numenera :
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/14db4a6...bf6e6b13fe.jpg


C'est très embêtant pour partager un article, ni l'URL ni le titre ne donnent le nom du jeu...

----------


## EvilGuinness

> Est ce qu'il est prévu de passer le site en https ? Ça serait quand même plus classe pour y accéder lorsqu'on est sur un réseau wifi ouvert...


Tu peux bien accéder au https://beta.canardpc.com mais si on a un joli 404 ils n'ont effectivement pas configuré de redirection automatique depuis HTTP  ::): 

edit : ah tiens avatar synchronisé !

----------


## kennyo

Par contre, il semble y avoir un souci entre ancien numéro et numéro actuel. Le numéro actuel devrait être celui en cours d'écriture dans ma logique.

 En images, j'ai ça concernant les deux numéros sortis sur le site :

----------


## Jeandelaville

> Par contre, il semble y avoir un souci entre ancien numéro et numéro actuel. Le numéro actuel devrait être celui en cours d'écriture dans ma logique.


Il y a également une question d'URL pour la différenciation ancien/actuel.

Si on arrive sur l'accueil : http://beta.canardpc.com/ on a bien "Numéro actuel", si l'on y va par le lien du-dit numéro *actuel* http://beta.canardpc.com/numero/355 on a "Ancien numéro".

C'est un peu chercher la ptite bête mais si ça peut vous aider...

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Je viens de me rendre compte qu'il y a déjà des chouineurs sur le n° à venir, mais même si on veut les prendre en pitié, impossible d'utiliser nos bitcoinscoins pour leur donner l'accès qui éclairerait momentanément leur journée de pouilleux...

----------


## Norochj

Merci à Xaviroquai, Tanzi et Spoupik pour vos articles offerts, ça me fera de la lecture en attendant le 15/03.

----------


## Setzer

Je n'arrive pas à accéder aux articles aujourd'hui... je suis bien connecté mais ça mouline dans le vide...

----------


## gros_bidule

idem

Ils ont cassé le site !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  ::o:  ::o:  ::o:  ::o:  ::o:

----------


## NitroG42

Du coup pour ma part très content du nouveau site, plus les articles en avance c'est génial... Ca fait vraiment plaisir de pouvoir lire Canard PC en ligne !
J'ai en revanche 2 suggestions :
1) Comme vu sur un autre poste, il serait cool que les notes de bas de pages soient convertis en petite popup quand on survole le mot "Note X" (plutôt que de descendre dans la page qui peut être pénible
2) Avoir un site en HTTPS ca serait top  ::):  Je sais que c'est pas toujours facile, avec des solutions comme let's encrypt qui sont complétement gratuites et facile à installer (sous apache, nginx, node.js, ce que vous voulez), pas trop d'excuse !

Merci et bisous

----------


## Kaelis

Toujours pas d'abattant WC _Youpi banane!_ dans la boutique sur le site. De qui se moque t-on?

----------


## gros_bidule

Et les stickers !!

----------


## titi3

Pouet, 

Je ne sais pas ce que vous entendez par "des lettres accentuées ou des caractères spéciaux" concernant le mot de passe d'accès au site, mais perso mon mdp contient notamment les caractères $ et % et je me suis connecté sans problème  :;):

----------


## Don Moahskarton

> Toujours pas d'abattant WC _Youpi banane!_ dans la boutique sur le site. De qui se moque t-on?


C'est vrai que les easter eggs sont carrément en sous effectifs sur le site.
@Rédaction CPC: MP moi si vous voulez des idées cosmiques et rigo-droles, j'en ai des cartons entier.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Pifou

Pourrait-on ouvrir un topic pour remercier ceux qui ont accéder à nos chouinages ?

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Pourrait-on ouvrir un topic pour remercier ceux qui ont accéder à nos chouinages ?


Tu veux faire planter le fofo, c'est ça?  ::rolleyes::

----------


## oliparcol

> Tu peux bien accéder au https://beta.canardpc.com mais si on a un joli 404 ils n'ont effectivement pas configuré de redirection automatique depuis HTTP


Ça semble fonctionner maintenant !

----------


## grammaton

J'ai décidé "d'offrir de l'alcool" quand je trouve un article pas terrible et du chocolat quand il est très bon  ::O: .

----------


## Ammoodytes

> 1) Comme vu sur un autre poste, il serait cool que les notes de bas de pages soient convertis en petite popup quand on survole le mot "Note X" (plutôt que de descendre dans la page qui peut être pénible


+1 ce serait vraiment pratique (mais peut-être pas adapté lorsque le site sera adapté au format portable cela dit).

Je me joins aux éloges, je suis vraiment content d'avoir backé votre projet, c'est excellent  ::lol:: 

Moi j'ai seulement deux-trois trucs qui m'ennuient :
- Comme soulevé par un autre canard, la distinction lu/non lu au niveau des couleurs de police (noir, gris foncé) n'est franchement pas évidente,
- Je ne sais pas comment vous faites pour voir les chouineurs  ::O: , je n'ai absolument rien d’affiché à ce propos
- Quand je regarde les news hardware et news online, je n'ai aucun bouton pour revenir au sommaire c'est ce que je trouve le plus pénible, de loin. Mais comme je viens de voir que ça a été implémenté pour le "100% news", j'ai bon espoir que ce soit fait pour le reste.

Encore bravo !!!

----------


## EvilGuinness

> Ça semble fonctionner maintenant !


Ca fonctionnait déjà mais je me suis mal exprimé  ::):  Je disais juste qu'ils avaient personnalisé la page 404, pas qu'on en obtenait une quand on essayait d'aller sur le HTTPS. Là le HTTPS fonctionne mais on n'y est pas automatiquement redirigé depuis HTTP.

----------


## kennyo

> Il y a également une question d'URL pour la différenciation ancien/actuel.
> 
> Si on arrive sur l'accueil : http://beta.canardpc.com/ on a bien "Numéro actuel", si l'on y va par le lien du-dit numéro *actuel* http://beta.canardpc.com/numero/355 on a "Ancien numéro".
> 
> C'est un peu chercher la ptite bête mais si ça peut vous aider...


Je cherche pas la petite bête, j'avais pas remarqué cette histoire d'URL. Même sans ça, ça reste un bug non ?

----------


## Yzmaelda

Coin !

Pas déçue d'avoir backé à ce Kickstarter.
Bon, quelques misères pour accéder aux articles payants, mais mdp/déco/reco et ça c'est réglé tranquilou.

C'est cool, je vais pouvoir lire mon canard sur mon pc au boulot (mode feignasse /on).  ::trollface:: 

Encore des petites choses à régler, genre les gros boutons en haut à gauche qui restent au-dessus de tout le reste quand on a un écran de portable pas trop grand, l'écriture un peu fine, un mode nuit, et d'autres trucs déjà évoqués.

Du beau boulot. Autre chose que ces sites de jeux "pute-à-clic" avec des articles de 3 lignes  ::P: . Bref Canard PC quoi  ::): .

Courage à l'équipe, c'est sur le bon chemin. La lumière, le tunnel, toussa quoi  :^_^: .

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> C'est vrai que les easter eggs sont carrément en sous effectifs sur le site.


Chaque chose en son temps. D'abord un site fonctionnel, ensuite la rigolade.
Mais ouais, on a quelques idées sur le sujet.  :;): 





> Je cherche pas la petite bête, j'avais pas remarqué cette histoire d'URL. Même sans ça, ça reste un bug non ?


Concrètement, le https est opérationnel. C'est juste que les redirections ne sont pas encore mises en place mais ça va venir.





> Moi j'ai seulement deux-trois trucs qui m'ennuient :
> - Comme soulevé par un autre canard, la distinction lu/non lu au niveau des couleurs de police (noir, gris foncé) n'est franchement pas évidente,
> - Je ne sais pas comment vous faites pour voir les chouineurs , je n'ai absolument rien d’affiché à ce propos
> - Quand je regarde les news hardware et news online, je n'ai aucun bouton pour revenir au sommaire c'est ce que je trouve le plus pénible, de loin. Mais comme je viens de voir que ça a été implémenté pour le "100% news", j'ai bon espoir que ce soit fait pour le reste.


Les chouineurs, ça fait quelques jours que j'en ai pas vu. Mais difficile de confirmer en l'état si c'est un bug ou une feature. On va se pencher sur la question.
Pour les questions d'interface, ça bosse dur en coulisses. Pour le moment on fait différentes expérimentations et rien n'est figé. Si ça peut vous rassurer, quand un truc vous semble un peu lourd à utiliser ou pas très clair, il y a de fortes chances pour que ce soit aussi le cas pour nous et donc, qu'on songe à une solution.
Mais dans tous les cas, merci pour ces retours, ça nous aide à avancer dans la bonne direction.

----------


## Sharp'

J'arrive maintenant à me connecter !  ::lol:: 
On dirait que vous avez réglé le problème des caractères spéciaux. Au moins pour les pseudos avec un apostrophe, j'ai pas retesté avec un mot de passe à caractères spéciaux.

----------


## Pifou

> Les chouineurs, ça fait quelques jours que j'en ai pas vu. Mais difficile de confirmer en l'état si c'est un bug ou une feature. On va se pencher sur la question.
> Pour les questions d'interface, ça bosse dur en coulisses. Pour le moment on fait différentes expérimentations et rien n'est figé. Si ça peut vous rassurer, quand un truc vous semble un peu lourd à utiliser ou pas très clair, il y a de fortes chances pour que ce soit aussi le cas pour nous et donc, qu'on songe à une solution.
> Mais dans tous les cas, merci pour ces retours, ça nous aide à avancer dans la bonne direction.


Doit y avoir un souci avec le compteur de chouinage, j'ai pu chouiner 5 fois hier, et mon compteur reste à 3.
Et je peux encore continuer à chouiner.

Vous êtes démasqués, je le savais que c'est un journal de pleureuses.  ::ninja::

----------


## Ammoodytes

> J'ai décidé "d'offrir de l'alcool" quand je trouve un article pas terrible et du chocolat quand il est très bon .


Ben ouais et on fait comment pour récompenser Guy Moquette sans alcool, hein ? J'aime bien ses articles, alors comme pour tout breton expatrié je lui offre de la bière  :Emo: . Pronostic : Maria Kalash va crouler sous les preuves d'amour d'ici 3 numéros, elle les utilisera pour réconforter Pipomantis qui aura pris 25 kg à cause du chocolat  ::trollface:: . Et si l'article est bof par manque d'humour, je propose le point Delphine Ernotte  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Don Moahskarton

> alors comme pour tout breton expatrié je lui offre de la bière .


Étant moi meme un breton expatrié, moi c'est Cidre Brut quand même.

----------


## Shosuro Phil

Y'a une sémantique officielle, pour l'alcool et le chocolat? Dans le doute, pour le moment je m'abstiens...

----------


## tomlefol

Pour commencer des félicitations à l'équipe y'a plein d'idées sympas dans la consultation du site, ça augure du bon.

Sinon rapidement concernant les soucis de connexion parce que je crois pas avoir vu le cas évoqué dans le sujet, perso je me suis ré-abonné hier et je n'arrivais pas à me faire reconnaitre comme abonné par le site beta même après la manip de déco/reco sur le forum. Et en fait c'est parce que j'étais déjà connecté au site beta avant la manip de déco/reco sur le forum. Une déco/reco supplémentaire sur le site beta plus tard, je suis bien reconnu comme abonné. Si ça peut débloquer certains dans le même cas  :;):

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Salut les beta canards,
> Vous connaissez la roadmap pour canardpc online ? :
> - Date de la v1 ?
> - Proposition d'un abonnement online ?
> Elle est prometteuse cette beta. Lâcher le papier commence à me titiller.


Nous travaillons sur une roadmap avec une étape de mise à jour par semaine, dont le contenu sera publique.
On vous la livre bientôt.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Hello,
> Je ne vois pas les notes des tests (je sais bien que c'est le contenu de l'article le plus important, mais bon quand même).
> Je précise que je ne suis pas abonné payant, j'ai chouiné pour avoir les tests de Nioh et de Zelda.


Oui, c'est un bug, il est répertorié.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Personnellement je trouve le site un peu confu, pour retrouver un test on est obligé de naviguer par numero de magazine, on peut pas juste chercher un test spécifique ?
> Et l'autre point, c'est que la version papier ne m'interesse pas du tout, et il n'y a pas moyen de s'abonner a la version numérique uniquement, ce qui est un frein pour moi :/


1/ La fonction recherche et la page "Jeux" qui rendront cela plus facile arrivent bientôt.
2/ C'est évidemment prévu (environ 40€ par an, prix définitif pas encore fixé), et ce sera possible à l'issue de la roadmap évoquée plus haut.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Par contre, il semble y avoir un souci entre ancien numéro et numéro actuel. Le numéro actuel devrait être celui en cours d'écriture dans ma logique.


Simple bug de dénomination.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> - Comme soulevé par un autre canard, la distinction lu/non lu au niveau des couleurs de police (noir, gris foncé) n'est franchement pas évidente,
> - Je ne sais pas comment vous faites pour voir les chouineurs , je n'ai absolument rien d’affiché à ce propos
> - Quand je regarde les news hardware et news online, je n'ai aucun bouton pour revenir au sommaire c'est ce que je trouve le plus pénible, de loin. Mais comme je viens de voir que ça a été implémenté pour le "100% news", j'ai bon espoir que ce soit fait pour le reste.


1/ Oui, ça dépend pas mal des règlages d'écran mais c'est insuffisant comme différence. On a aussi l'intention de changer la graisseur de la police (trop fine actuellement, c'est une critique qui revient beaucoup), ça jouera sur la visibilité.
2/ Oui ça manque d'informations au niveau du sommaire. On l'avait prévu initialement, puis retiré par peur d'avoir trop d'icones. On va peut-être le remettre.
3/ Oui c'est un oubli

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Doit y avoir un souci avec le compteur de chouinage, j'ai pu chouiner 5 fois hier, et mon compteur reste à 3.
> Et je peux encore continuer à chouiner.
> Vous êtes démasqués, je le savais que c'est un journal de pleureuses.


Oui c'est un bug répertorié. Correction en cours.

----------


## ael

Bonjour,

Aucune idée si ça a déjà été remonté mais quelques possibilités d'amélioration de QoL:
  - Que le site se souvienne de la connexion. Devoir se reconnecter tous les jours c'est pénible. Surtout que...
  - Lorsqu'on se connecte le site redirige pas sur l'article qu'on essayait de lire
  - Impossible d'envoyer un article à un ami non inscrit, on tombe sur une erreur générique sur page blanche
  - Le site est leeeeeeeent
  - L'impression de la page est plutôt pêtée (pas d'images, chevauchement de textes...)

----------


## EvilGuinness

Deux petites questions : 
- j'ai l'impression que les news ne passent jamais en "lues", contrairement aux autres articles ? Les intitulés restent noirs.
- j'ai offert deux lectures d'article (DoW 3), mais sur le dernier, ça coince. Je ne peux pas offrir mon dernier bitcoincoin à un chouineur sur l'article de la Switch. Est-ce lié au fait que j'ai voté pour rendre cet article gratuit, par hasard ? Sinon je ne vois pas.

----------


## Uddasa

Concernant les articles lus/non lus:
Les news restent marquées non luesImpossible de marquer un article comme "non lu" si par erreur on a cliqué sur le lien ou si, par exemple, son chef vient de passer derrière et l'on a fermé l'onglet précipitamment.

----------


## tomlefol

Une petite remarque d'ergonomie. Pour un fanatique comme moi de l'ouverture dans un nouvel onglet en prévision d'une lecture future, sur la section "à la une" de l'accueil d'un magazine c'est dommage que les différents articles sur la gauche ne soient pas directement des liens mais des "boutons" uniquement javascript. Ca oblige à d'abord cliquer sur l'article sur la gauche pour ensuite faire son clic-droit > ouvrir dans un nouvel onglet sur le titre dans la zone de droite.

----------


## Jésus

Bonjour, bonjour,
Y-a-t-il eu des avancée sur les soucis de login avec caractères spéciaux / accent ? Je viens de retester, ça me met toujours un message d'erreur. Merci d'avance !

----------


## Narushima

> c'est dommage que les différents articles sur la gauche ne soient pas directement des liens mais des "boutons" uniquement javascript. Ca oblige à d'abord cliquer sur l'article sur la gauche pour ensuite faire son clic-droit > ouvrir dans un nouvel onglet sur le titre dans la zone de droite.


Pareil, mais avec un clic sur la molette de la souris.

Et sinon, j'ai jamais eu de problème pour me connecter au site, mais pourquoi je dois me reconnecter tous les trois jours ?

----------


## Baalim

Après avoir lu une grande partie des publications en cours pour le numéro 356 , je trouve effectivement que le site marche pas mal du tout sur les Smartphones de taille relativement modeste. A noter quand même une exception, déjà connue, celle des news dont le format tripartite et en colonnes dans la lecture des plus fastidieuses.

Conclusion : le passage au numérique semble confirmer qu'il s'agissait d'une bonne option pour moi.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Et sinon, j'ai jamais eu de problème pour me connecter au site, mais pourquoi je dois me reconnecter tous les trois jours ?


Je ne sais pas, je n'ai pas ce problème. Un réglage de gestion des cookie/sessions sur votre navigateur peut-être? Lequel utilisez-vous? Avez-vous essayé de mettre le site sur liste blanche de vos adblock / uBlock / autreBlock ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Bonjour, bonjour,
> Y-a-t-il eu des avancée sur les soucis de login avec caractères spéciaux / accent ? Je viens de retester, ça me met toujours un message d'erreur. Merci d'avance !


Non pas encore, c'est un soucis d'encodage un peu casse-pied. On vous préviendra quand ce sera réglé  ::):

----------


## Narushima

> Je ne sais pas, je n'ai pas ce problème. Un réglage de gestion des cookie/sessions sur votre navigateur peut-être? Lequel utilisez-vous? Avez-vous essayé de mettre le site sur liste blanche de vos adblock / uBlock / autreBlock ?


J'utilise Vivaldi et je n'ai rien contre les cookies. J'essaierais la mise en liste blanche pour le bloqueur de pubs.

----------


## Spitfire

Hello,

Une idée de quand le bug des renouvellement d'abonnement sera résolu ?

J'ai pas de chance, mon abo s'est terminé au 354. 
J'ai reçu l'email de fin d'abonnement pendant que j'étais en vacances ce qui fait que je me suis réabonné trop tard (pour le 356).

Mais je ne peux toujours pas consulter le numéro 355 en ligne  ::'(: 

Merci.

----------


## moimadmax

J'ai l'impression que le 355 n'est pas dispo. Les archives commencent au 354. Et on peut accéder au 356 sur la page d'accueil. L'url direct fonctionne par contre. (http://beta.canardpc.com/numero/355)

----------


## srombauts

> J'ai l'impression que le 355 n'est pas dispo. Les archives commencent au 354. Et on peut accéder au 356 sur la page d'accueil. L'url direct fonctionne par contre. (http://beta.canardpc.com/numero/355)


Oui, c'est un nouveau bug gigolo !

----------


## madgic

Nan mais c'est pas un bug, ils ont juste mis en dur la liste des anciens numéros  ::ninja::

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> J'ai pas de chance, mon abo s'est terminé au 354. 
> J'ai reçu l'email de fin d'abonnement pendant que j'étais en vacances ce qui fait que je me suis réabonné trop tard (pour le 356).
> 
> Merci.


Vous avez reçu le 356 ou vous avez raté le 356 ?
Dans les deux cas un mail à "abonnement" avec explication nous permettra de vous débloquer.

----------


## Spitfire

> Vous avez reçu le 356 ou vous avez raté le 356 ?
> Dans les deux cas un mail à "abonnement" avec explication nous permettra de vous débloquer.


J'ai reçu le 354 (ancien abo) et le 356 (renouvellement abo) mais j'ai raté le 355.
Je ne souhaite pas spécialement recevoir le 355, je pensais justement pouvoir le consulter sur le site nouveau site web.

----------


## Anonyme210226

> J'ai l'impression que le 355 n'est pas dispo. Les archives commencent au 354. Et on peut accéder au 356 sur la page d'accueil. L'url direct fonctionne par contre. (http://beta.canardpc.com/numero/355)


J'ai aussi le bug pour le numéro 352, mais le sommaire est correct (sauf le titre qui dit Sommaire "Canard PC n°356"). Les articles sont bien ceux du 352, sauf les news qui pointent vers celles du 356.  ::|:

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

Mise à jour:
Depuis hier soir le problème des mots de passe ou des login/pseudo avec caractères spéciaux est réglé grâce à la science infusée par le très précieux Docteur Téraboule.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Un grand merci à Doc Téraboule dans ce cas !  ::lol::

----------


## Taï Lolo

Ouais, loué soit le grand Doc TB !

----------


## gros_bidule

Et aux développeurs sous-payés qui ont du y passer leurs soirées et weekend  ::ninja::

----------


## Edmond Edantes

Sais pas si c'est le bon endroit pour poster mais bon:

Avez vous observé un temps de latence autour de 6 secondes dans un changement de page? Ce qui est un tantinet longuet.
Exemple si on exécute "article suivant".
Pour info je suis sur Chrome.

Sinon l'interface est assez intuitive, en barbotant 5 minutes je crois avoir saisi les principes.
Par contre, petite suggestion, une fonction qui permettrai de faire Précédent / Suivant  (flèche à droite et à gauche de la page web) pour passer à la page suivante sans devoir aller au fond chercher le retour au sommaire ou bien "Article suivant".

----------


## grammaton

Peut-on voir quelque part le top 10 des articles qui ont reçu des votes ? Pourquoi ne pas pouvoir changer de vote ?

Sinon, j'ai une petite question de "fond" : est-ce qu'à terme le site a vocation à seulement recopier le magazine papier ? Ou pourrait-on, par exemple, espérer des articles enrichis ? Je pense à un auteur qui a dû raccourcir son test pour tenir sur une page du magazine idem pour les news...

----------


## Anonyme210226

> Sais pas si c'est le bon endroit pour poster mais bon:
> 
> Avez vous observé un temps de latence autour de 6 secondes dans un changement de page? Ce qui est un tantinet longuet.
> Exemple si on exécute "article suivant".
> Pour info je suis sur Chrome.
> 
> Sinon l'interface est assez intuitive, en barbotant 5 minutes je crois avoir saisi les principes.
> Par contre, petite suggestion, une fonction qui permettrai de faire Précédent / Suivant  (flèche à droite et à gauche de la page web) pour passer à la page suivante sans devoir aller au fond chercher le retour au sommaire ou bien "Article suivant".


Chez moi aussi ça le fait, sur Chrome et Firefox. La page s'affiche d'un coup, en revanche.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Peut-on voir quelque part le top 10 des articles qui ont reçu des votes ? Pourquoi ne pas pouvoir changer de vote ?


1. Non pas encore, mais c'est prévu: les futurs pages "Profil" et "Vote" sont prévues pour cela.




> Sinon, j'ai une petite question de "fond" : est-ce qu'à terme le site a vocation à seulement recopier le magazine papier ? Ou pourrait-on, par exemple, espérer des articles enrichis ? Je pense à un auteur qui a dû raccourcir son test pour tenir sur une page du magazine idem pour les news...


Oui le site nous donne la possibilité de compléter les articles papier et c'est prévu, mais c'est le genre de choses qui va mettre du temps à se mettre en place.

----------


## Meuh*

> Mise à jour:
> Depuis hier soir le problème des mots de passe ou des login/pseudo avec caractères spéciaux est réglé grâce à la science infusée par le très précieux Docteur Téraboule.


J'ai toujours le même souci de connexion moi.  :Emo:

----------


## EvilGuinness

L'étoile dans ton pseudo me rappelle un truc : 
https://www.xkcd.com/327/
J'pense que l'explication doit pas être bien plus compliquée  ::):

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> J'ai toujours le même souci de connexion moi.


Avez-vous fait une déconnexion / reconnexion du forum d'abord, puis du site ?

----------


## Jeandelaville

Il y a un problème avec les notes sur le dossier sur la switch.

Un coup elles sont bien au dessus du texte comme ça : "deux manettesNote : 2", un coup elles sont collées au texte comme ça : "sur un supportNote : 3", et un coup elles sont entre crochets comme ça : " de la console ? [Note : 6]),". 

Pour les deux premiers cas on a bien la note correspondante en plus petite police en dessous du texte, par contre pour le dernier cas la note est en police normale.

C'est un peu perturbant.

----------


## Baalim

> J'ai toujours le même souci de connexion moi.


 Truc amusant : j'ai réussi à me connecter au départ avec mon mot de passe Kickstarter alors que je me connecte désormais avec mon mot de passe canard PC sans avoir touché la moindre option

----------


## day08/epidemic

Depuis aujourd'hui, impossibilité de me connecter au site béta -_-
Mot de passe non reconnu.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Depuis aujourd'hui, impossibilité de me connecter au site béta -_-
> Mot de passe non reconnu.


Déconnexion / reconnexion au forum

----------


## jeanfifi

Toujours pas d'abo "démat' only" en vue ?
Je sais l'impatience est un vilain défaut...
Avant l'été c'est plausible? ^^

----------


## day08/epidemic

> Déconnexion / reconnexion au forum


Je l'ai fait. Ça n'a rien changé.

Ça fonctionnait très bien la semaine dernière.

----------


## Haraban

Au registre des trucs pas important, j'ai remarqué que la section "Download" du magazine se retrouvait éclaté, avec un article par logiciel traité dans le sommaire numérique.
C'est une volonté de votre part ou est-ce que, dans un avenir plus ou moins lointain, on retrouva les download dans un seul article?

----------


## William Vaurien

Est-ce qu'il y une liste des trucs prévus mais pas encore terminé et des trucs prévus mais plus tard ?

----------


## SuicideSnake

> Est-ce qu'il y une liste des trucs prévus mais pas encore terminé et des trucs prévus mais plus tard ?


Je crois que Ivan Le Fou avait parlé d'une roadmap qu'on devrait avoir avant la sortie de Star Citizen, normalement.  ::ninja::

----------


## William Vaurien

Star Citizen, mètre étalon des projets KS  ::P: 

Sinon elle a disparue la fonction pour donner un article à un gueux ? ou alors personne ne demande ou bien toutes les demandes sont satisfaites ???
En tout cas je ne vois plus jamais cette option... mon altruisme en prend un coup !

----------


## Meuh*

> Avez-vous fait une déconnexion / reconnexion du forum d'abord, puis du site ?


Je me connecte sur http://forum.canardpc.com/usercp.php, je me déconnecte puis me reconnecte. Tout va bien.
Je me connecte sur https://boutique.pressenonstop.com, je me déconnecte puis me reconnecte. Tout va bien.
Je tente de me connecter sur https://beta.canardpc.com/user/login et paf pastèque.



> Error: Sorry, unrecognized username or password.


Là je suis sur Chrome sur Windows 7, et mon mot de passe était dans mon presse-papier pour éviter les fôte de frappe.

 :Emo: 

J'aurai bien proposé de me retirer l'astérisque dans mon pseudo, mais c'est déjà pris...  :ouaiouai:

----------


## grammaton

> 1. Non pas encore, mais c'est prévu: les futurs pages "Profil" et "Vote" sont prévues pour cela.
> 
> 
> 
> Oui le site nous donne la possibilité de compléter les articles papier et c'est prévu, mais c'est le genre de choses qui va mettre du temps à se mettre en place.


Ok merci bien pour l'information  ::):  !

----------


## Zerger

Sur les deux-trois numéros que j'ai lu jusqu'à présent (352-354), les boutons "Articles suivants" et "articles précédents" zappent les News Online
Je suis obligé de passer par le sommaire pour les lires quand je m'apperçois que je ne les ai pas lu

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Au registre des trucs pas important, j'ai remarqué que la section "Download" du magazine se retrouvait éclaté, avec un article par logiciel traité dans le sommaire numérique.
> C'est une volonté de votre part ou est-ce que, dans un avenir plus ou moins lointain, on retrouva les download dans un seul article?


Oui c'est délibéré pour faciliter le fait de retrouver plus tard un item d'une rubrique. Et aussi pour pouvoir rajouter sur le site web des items qui n'auraient pas eu la place de paraître sur le papier mais seraient intéressants quand même.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Sur les deux-trois numéros que j'ai lu jusqu'à présent (352-354), les boutons "Articles suivants" et "articles précédents" zappent les News Online
> Je suis obligé de passer par le sommaire pour les lires quand je m'apperçois que je ne les ai pas lu


Oui les pages "news" de tous types ne sont pas inclues dans la rotation des articles (car pas considérées comme des articles)

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je l'ai fait. Ça n'a rien changé.
> 
> Ça fonctionnait très bien la semaine dernière.


Zut, sans doute un effet de bord des patches et modifs. Avez-vous essayé de changer de mot de passe (via le forum obligatoirement) ?

----------


## Zerger

Je trouve ça un peu contre-intuitif mais si c'est voulu, ok  ::): 

D'ailleurs, les chocolats/bières/amour, ce sont justes de trucs qui se cumulent pour le lol, ou bien y'a une prime en jeu en fin d'année?
Parce qu'il y a une petite propagande qui se met déjà en place sur twitter  ::siffle:: 

Sinon je me répète, mais lire quelques articles au taff (plutot que devoir se rabattre sur facebook), c'est pile ce qu'il me fallait. So far so good !  :;):

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Nan nan, l'histoire de la prime c'était une blague hein.  :^_^:

----------


## Zerger

Dommage, ca aurait pu faire couler de l'encre et du sang !

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Je me connecte sur http://forum.canardpc.com/usercp.php, je me déconnecte puis me reconnecte. Tout va bien.
> Je me connecte sur https://boutique.pressenonstop.com, je me déconnecte puis me reconnecte. Tout va bien.
> Je tente de me connecter sur https://beta.canardpc.com/user/login et paf pastèque.
> Là je suis sur Chrome sur Windows 7, et mon mot de passe était dans mon presse-papier pour éviter les fôte de frappe.


C'est curieux effectivement. Lorsque vous vous déconnectez du forum puis vous reconnectez, la base de données du site devrait enregistrer votre pseudo et ce n'est pas le cas.
Pouvez-vous essayer de changer de mot de passe via le forum (puis déco / reco), voir si ça change quelque chose ?

----------


## Eradan

> Oui les pages "news" de tous types ne sont pas inclues dans la rotation des articles (car pas considérées comme des articles)


Si les news ne sont pas considérées comme des articles, serait-il possible de les publier directement sur le site comme avant?

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Si les news ne sont pas considérées comme des articles, serait-il possible de les publier directement sur le site comme avant?


Je ne comprends pas. Les news du magazine n'ont jamais été publié online auparavant.

----------


## Eradan

Mais on avait des news sur le site, ce qui n'est plus le cas depuis quelques années.

----------


## Anonyme210226

> Oui les pages "news" de tous types ne sont pas inclues dans la rotation des articles (car pas considérées comme des articles)


Dans quel but ? Pour l'heure, ça ne fait que compliquer inutilement la lecture d'un numéro.

----------


## Choup'

Est il normal que le n°357 soit écrit à 29% mais que je ne puisse pas lire les articles?

----------


## Wronschien

> Oui le site nous donne la possibilité de compléter les articles papier et c'est prévu, mais c'est le genre de choses qui va mettre du temps à se mettre en place.


Dans ce cas une signalétique sera prévue pour indiquer les contenus différents ou ajoutés par rapport au mag, je suppose ? Personnellement je préfère largement lire sur papier, ce serait donc pratique de voir facilement les trucs en plus. Enfin j'ai bien compris que ce sera pas de suite mais au moins l'idée est posée…

----------


## M.Rick75

> Est il normal que le n°357 soit écrit à 29% mais que je ne puisse pas lire les articles?


Ouais même question. Là, il est noté à 90% et quelques. Je n'ai vu que l'édito (et la couv) de consultable. Du retard pour la mise en ligne ?

----------


## Matou

> Ouais même question. Là, il est noté à 90% et quelques. Je n'ai vu que l'édito (et la couv) de consultable. Du retard pour la mise en ligne ?


Même remarque pour moi : je viens voir le n°357 tous les jours depuis une semaine, rien... 
Je suis tout déçu  ::|:  Ça marchait si bien le numéro d'avant...

----------


## Porca Petan

Je ne sais pas si l'idée a déjà été proposée ou si elle est en chantier, mais ça serait sympa d'ajouter un bouton qui permettrait de remercier l'abonné qui a offert un article à un chouineur.
Ce bouton pourrait être intégré à côté de la mention "Offert par [PSEUDO]" et enverrait une notif au noble seigneur ayant cédé aux suppliques du peuple.

----------


## M.Rick75

J'ai pas trouvé justement comment offrir l'article à un chouineur (mais peut-être parce qu'il n'y avait plus de chouineur sur les articles que j'ai lu).

----------


## grammaton

> Ouais même question. Là, il est noté à 90% et quelques. Je n'ai vu que l'édito (et la couv) de consultable. Du retard pour la mise en ligne ?


Oui j'ai été étonné aussi... rien à lire pendant pas mal de jours du coup et là ça va popper d'un coup je sens  ::O: .

Edit : j'ai l'impression que j'ai beau lire les news, leurs noms restent en noir foncé comme si je ne les avais pas lues.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

C'est normal, on valide les textes au fur et à mesure.

----------


## Izual

> Même remarque pour moi : je viens voir le n°357 tous les jours depuis une semaine, rien... 
> Je suis tout déçu  Ça marchait si bien le numéro d'avant...


Pourtant on fonctionne pour le 357 comme pour le 356 : la publication commence juste après le bouclage du numéro, à peu près huit jours avant la parution du magazine papier.

----------


## M.Rick75

J'avais eu l'impression que les tests de Nier Automata et Zelda étaient sortis tôt. Je les attendais pas spécialement mais là je guet(h)tais (guette toujours d'ailleurs) celui de Mass Effect ce qui a peut-être influencé ma perception (de "retard" à la mise en ligne des articles).

Edit: C'était pas une impression en fait. Les deux tests sont sortis le 4 mars (pour le numéro 356 du 15 mars), si la date de l'article sur le site beta correspond bien à sa mise en ligne.

----------


## Snowki

̶B̶o̶n̶j̶o̶u̶r̶,̶ ̶d̶e̶p̶u̶i̶s̶ ̶d̶e̶u̶x̶ ̶j̶o̶u̶r̶s̶,̶ ̶l̶e̶ ̶s̶i̶t̶e̶ ̶r̶a̶m̶e̶ ̶u̶n̶ ̶m̶a̶x̶ ̶a̶v̶a̶n̶t̶ ̶d̶e̶ ̶s̶'̶o̶u̶v̶r̶i̶r̶.̶ ̶Q̶u̶e̶ ̶c̶e̶ ̶s̶o̶i̶t̶ ̶l̶o̶r̶s̶q̶u̶e̶ ̶j̶e̶ ̶m̶'̶y̶ ̶c̶o̶n̶n̶e̶c̶t̶e̶ ̶d̶i̶r̶e̶c̶t̶e̶m̶e̶n̶t̶,̶ ̶o̶u̶ ̶m̶ê̶m̶e̶ ̶h̶o̶r̶s̶ ̶c̶o̶n̶n̶e̶x̶i̶o̶n̶ ̶d̶u̶ ̶c̶o̶m̶p̶t̶e̶.̶ ̶J̶e̶ ̶s̶u̶i̶s̶ ̶s̶o̶u̶s̶ ̶m̶o̶z̶i̶l̶l̶a̶.̶ ̶P̶a̶s̶ ̶d̶e̶ ̶s̶o̶u̶c̶i̶s̶ ̶a̶v̶e̶c̶ ̶l̶e̶ ̶f̶o̶r̶u̶m̶ ̶p̶a̶r̶ ̶c̶o̶n̶t̶r̶e̶.̶
̶
̶J̶e̶ ̶p̶r̶é̶c̶i̶s̶e̶ ̶q̶u̶e̶ ̶ç̶a̶ ̶m̶o̶u̶l̶i̶n̶e̶ ̶p̶a̶s̶ ̶q̶u̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶j̶e̶ ̶v̶a̶i̶s̶ ̶s̶u̶r̶ ̶l̶e̶ ̶g̶r̶a̶t̶u̶i̶t̶ ̶d̶u̶ ̶s̶i̶t̶e̶.̶
̶
̶F̶i̶n̶a̶l̶e̶m̶e̶n̶t̶ ̶l̶e̶ ̶s̶i̶t̶e̶ ̶p̶a̶y̶a̶n̶t̶ ̶n̶'̶e̶s̶t̶ ̶p̶l̶u̶s̶ ̶a̶c̶c̶e̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶o̶u̶r̶ ̶m̶o̶i̶ ̶d̶e̶p̶u̶i̶s̶ ̶c̶e̶ ̶d̶i̶m̶a̶n̶c̶h̶e̶ ̶m̶a̶t̶i̶n̶,̶ ̶m̶a̶l̶g̶r̶é̶ ̶m̶o̶n̶ ̶a̶b̶o̶n̶n̶e̶m̶e̶n̶t̶.̶
̶
̶J̶e̶ ̶s̶u̶i̶s̶ ̶t̶r̶i̶s̶t̶e̶s̶s̶e̶ ̶


Bon ça remarche youpi  ::P: 

 bisous  ::wub::

----------


## M0zArT

Chez moi le site ne fonctionne plus depuis ce matin.
Chez moi le site met une bonne vingtaine de secondes avant de s'ouvrir.

----------


## Netsabes

> J'avais eu l'impression que les tests de Nier Automata et Zelda étaient sortis tôt. Je les attendais pas spécialement mais là je guet(h)tais (guette toujours d'ailleurs) celui de Mass Effect ce qui a peut-être influencé ma perception (de "retard" à la mise en ligne des articles).
> 
> Edit: C'était pas une impression en fait. Les deux tests sont sortis le 4 mars (pour le numéro 356 du 15 mars), si la date de l'article sur le site beta correspond bien à sa mise en ligne.


La date de l'article correspond à la date de l'écriture de l'article (par exemple Typeshift, mis en ligne le 25 mars, est daté du 16 mars). Les articles sont bien mis en ligne après le bouclage, pas avant (sinon ils n'auraient pas toutes les corrections).

----------


## M.Rick75

D'acc.  ::):

----------


## Captain Igloo

C'est ici qu'on se plaint quand on n'a pas accès au site beta alors qu'on est abonné ?
Mon profil sur le site beta.canardpc.com semble vide, alors que sur le site presse non stop je vois bien que mon abo s'arrête au 374.

----------


## Anonyme210226

> La date de l'article correspond à la date de l'écriture de l'article (par exemple Typeshift, mis en ligne le 25 mars, est daté du 16 mars). Les articles sont bien mis en ligne après le bouclage, pas avant (sinon ils n'auraient pas toutes les corrections).


Mais dans ce cas, est-ce vraiment utile d'indiquer la date de rédaction de l'article ? La date de parution me semble plus pertinente pour le lecteur (et accessoirement elle ne fausse pas le pourcentage de rédaction du numéro).

----------


## Anonyme1023

Il marchait super bien ce site  :;): 
Puis mon abo a expiré. Je l'ai renouvelé le jour même, y'a une ou deux semaines.
Et depuis, impossible de lire les articles, il me dit "faut vous abonnez"  :Emo:

----------


## Elglon

Je n'ai plus accès aux articles depuis quelques jours non plus, c'est normal ?

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> C'est ici qu'on se plaint quand on n'a pas accès au site beta alors qu'on est abonné ?
> Mon profil sur le site beta.canardpc.com semble vide, alors que sur le site presse non stop je vois bien que mon abo s'arrête au 374.


Le mode d'emploi est juste là: http://www.canardpc.com/beta-canardp...es-abonne.html

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Il marchait super bien ce site 
> Puis mon abo a expiré. Je l'ai renouvelé le jour même, y'a une ou deux semaines.
> Et depuis, impossible de lire les articles, il me dit "faut vous abonnez"


Contactez "abonnement" chez canardpc.com en expliquant le soucis.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je n'ai plus accès aux articles depuis quelques jours non plus, c'est normal ?


Votre abonnement est peut-être terminé ? Vérifiez sur votre compte dans la boutique.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Mais dans ce cas, est-ce vraiment utile d'indiquer la date de rédaction de l'article ? La date de parution me semble plus pertinente pour le lecteur (et accessoirement elle ne fausse pas le pourcentage de rédaction du numéro).


La date de rédaction est récupérée automatiquement dans notre outils et correspond à la date de création du fichier. Elle manque effectivement de pertinence.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Nous avons publié une roadmap des mises à jour et améliorations prévues. C'est par là: http://www.canardpc.com/version-beta...ouveautes.html

----------


## Arseur

Est-ce normal d'avoir deux catégories de tests brefs dans le 357 (une à gauche, une à droite, sur mon screen) ?

----------


## olih

Nan, d'un coté tu as Test Bref et de l'autre Test*s* Bref*s*, ce n'est pas la même chose  ::ninja::

----------


## Elglon

> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> Votre abonnement est peut-être terminé ? Vérifiez sur votre compte dans la boutique.


Je n'ai jamais été abonné, mais j'ai backé le pack nomade (1 ans d'abo). Dans la boutique, je n'ai pas d'abonnement actif (à part CPC Hardware).

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Est-ce normal d'avoir deux catégories de tests brefs dans le 357 (une à gauche, une à droite, sur mon screen) ?
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2017/03/28/23a...0d50f67.md.png


Non, mêli-mêlo de catégories pas normal du tout, mais corrigé, merci !

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je n'ai jamais été abonné, mais j'ai backé le pack nomade (1 ans d'abo). Dans la boutique, je n'ai pas d'abonnement actif (à part CPC Hardware).


Ce devrait être réglé. Dites-moi si c'est le cas.

----------


## Wondercag

Salut les CPCs et bravo pour votre travail.
Je m'habitue tout doucement au site : au début c'est un peu déroutant mais on s'y fait très vite.

Je ne sais pas si l'idée a déjà été évoquée mais je trouverai fort pratique que l'évocation d'une note attribuée à un jeu déjà testé soit un lien vers la page de ce même test (histoire d'approfondir ma culture).

Encore bravo et continuez à saper lentement mais sûrement ma productivité également sur mon lieu de travail désormais  ::):

----------


## Arseur

Petite bizarrerie technique. Je suis bien connecté au site beta. Si dans un nouvel onglet je tape l'url beta.canardpc.com je tombe sur la homepage comme si je n'étais pas connecté. En cliquant sur "se connecter", ça me redirige sur la page de mon compte... comme quoi j'étais bien connecté.

----------


## Captain Igloo

> Le mode d'emploi est juste là: http://www.canardpc.com/beta-canardp...es-abonne.html


Mode d'emploi suivi, et pourtant le site beta.canardpc.com me demande toujours de m'abonner, alors que presse non stop me voit abonné jusqu'au 374.

----------


## moimadmax

Sinon est ce qu'il est prévu d'avoir un temps de lecture comme sur le bandeau du bas sur numérama par exemple ?

----------


## EvilGuinness

Ce moment où tu te rends compte que t'as tout lu avant de recevoir le mag' papier... J'ai rempilé sur un an pour un format papier + web mais si ça continue je vais basculer sur du 100% web. Le panier garni est vraiment sympa, faut juste préciser que pour le bouquin recommandé y'a quelques centaines de références à tous les prix, depuis les 2 euros de la version partielle sur kindle jusqu'aux 190 euros de la version complète de 1500 pages  ::P: Plus qu'un petit moteur de recherche de titres dans les anciens numéros, et ce sera parfait en tout cas. 

Bitcoincoins réinitialisés dans 15 heures, allez les gueux, venez chouiner ce week-end !

----------


## jeanfifi

Un gentil abonné m'a donné accès au test de Resident Evil 7.

J'ai cliqué que "envoyer de l'amour" pour le remercier: il en sera informé ou pas?

----------


## Izual

Non, ces boutons servent à indiquer qu'on a apprécié l'article à son auteur. En l'occurrence, Maria Kalash. J'irai à son bureau dès lundi matin pour lui retirer cet amour injustement perçu.

----------


## whitelao

"Il en este un". je pense que vous ne savez pas bien compter...

----------


## Pifou

> La date de rédaction est récupérée automatiquement dans notre outils et correspond à la date de création du fichier. Elle manque effectivement de pertinence.


Et fait cohabiter les deux ? 
Par rapport aux dates de sorties des jeux, ça peut donner une idée à quel moment l'article à été entamé.

----------


## Answer

> Mode d'emploi suivi, et pourtant le site beta.canardpc.com me demande toujours de m'abonner, alors que presse non stop me voit abonné jusqu'au 374.


Même chose ici. Je suis bien connecté sur la boutique et le site bêta, et j'ai bien souscrit l'abonnement prenant en compte la version numérique il y a quelques semaines, pas moyen.

----------


## EvilGuinness

Petit problème : j'ai attendu 24h, déco/reco, tenté la connexion depuis un autre PC, mais si le timer des btcoincoins s'est bien réinitialisé je n'en ai reçu aucun encore ? J'avais utilisé mes 3. Ils n'ont pas été "rechargés" et j'ai le message de "remise à 0 dans 12 jours".

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Petit problème : j'ai attendu 24h, déco/reco, tenté la connexion depuis un autre PC, mais si le timer des btcoincoins s'est bien réinitialisé je n'en ai reçu aucun encore ? J'avais utilisé mes 3. Ils n'ont pas été "rechargés" et j'ai le message de "remise à 0 dans 12 jours".


Les Bitcoincoins sont renouvelés à chaque parution de magazine, pas chaque semaine. C'est le pouvoir du vote qui est hebdomadaire.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Mode d'emploi suivi, et pourtant le site beta.canardpc.com me demande toujours de m'abonner, alors que presse non stop me voit abonné jusqu'au 374.





> Même chose ici. Je suis bien connecté sur la boutique et le site bêta, et j'ai bien souscrit l'abonnement prenant en compte la version numérique il y a quelques semaines, pas moyen.


Zut, encore un caprice de bêta. Dernier test: préalable, à chaque fois que vous faites une manipulation, vérifiez que vous vous connectez bien avec le même login partout. Ensuite, faites une déconnexion/reconnexion sur la boutique, sur le FORUM, puis sur le site. Et dites-moi si ça marche.

----------


## EvilGuinness

> Les Bitcoincoins sont renouvelés à chaque parution de magazine, pas chaque semaine. C'est le pouvoir du vote qui est hebdomadaire.


Oui justement, si je ne me trompe pas la date de parution papier du dernier numéro est passée mais mes coincoins n'ont pas été renouvelés, cf. mon message plus haut dans lequel je me vante de pouvoir faire plaisir aux gueux sous 15 heures  ::):  Et en fait non, le timer s'est réinitialisé, mais pas de nouveaux jetons. Alors ptêtre que j'ai mal compris le truc...

----------


## Raoulospoko

Donc on peu s"'abonner a partir du 30 avril ?! A combien va être l'abonnement  ?

----------


## Shinosha

Pardonnez moi si je ne parcours pas les dix pages, mais je voulais offrir un article premium à une personne, et bien qu'elle se soit enregistrée sur le site, impossible de trouver son pseudo dans la zone texte correspondante... Même si je mets le pseudo en dur et clique sur Offrir, ça fait genre j'offre mon bitcoincoin mais au final rien n'est décompté et il ne se passe rien.

----------


## Benjy

Hello CPC,
J'ai toujours le même problème : je n'ai toujours pas accès aux contenus premiums, malgré plusieurs déconnexions successives site+forum, en revanche je suis bien connecté (il y a même mon avatar). Mon abonnement est actif jusqu'au numéro 381.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Pardonnez moi si je ne parcours pas les dix pages, mais je voulais offrir un article premium à une personne, et bien qu'elle se soit enregistrée sur le site, impossible de trouver son pseudo dans la zone texte correspondante... Même si je mets le pseudo en dur et clique sur Offrir, ça fait genre j'offre mon bitcoincoin mais au final rien n'est décompté et il ne se passe rien.


Bonsoir, sur cette bêta le partage est pour l'instant assez limitatif. Si vous ne voyez pas son pseudo, c'est que cette personne doit se deconnecter/reconnecter au forum pour que son pseudo soit pris en compte par le site.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Donc on peu s"'abonner a partir du 30 avril ?! A combien va être l'abonnement  ?


Ce n'est pas encore fixé mais ce sera une quarantaine d'euros.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Oui justement, si je ne me trompe pas la date de parution papier du dernier numéro est passée mais mes coincoins n'ont pas été renouvelés, cf. mon message plus haut dans lequel je me vante de pouvoir faire plaisir aux gueux sous 15 heures  Et en fait non, le timer s'est réinitialisé, mais pas de nouveaux jetons. Alors ptêtre que j'ai mal compris le truc...


J'enquête.

----------


## Meuh*

> C'est curieux effectivement. Lorsque vous vous déconnectez du forum puis vous reconnectez, la base de données du site devrait enregistrer votre pseudo et ce n'est pas le cas.
> Pouvez-vous essayer de changer de mot de passe via le forum (puis déco / reco), voir si ça change quelque chose ?


Toujours pareil.
J'ai changé de mot de passe dans le forum, puis déconnexion/reconnexion.


 ::wacko::

----------


## Answer

> Zut, encore un caprice de bêta. Dernier test: préalable, à chaque fois que vous faites une manipulation, vérifiez que vous vous connectez bien avec le même login partout. Ensuite, faites une déconnexion/reconnexion sur la boutique, sur le FORUM, puis sur le site. Et dites-moi si ça marche.


Nope, marche pas.

----------


## Shinosha

> Bonsoir, sur cette bêta le partage est pour l'instant assez limitatif. Si vous ne voyez pas son pseudo, c'est que cette personne doit se deconnecter/reconnecter au forum pour que son pseudo soit pris en compte par le site.


Marche pas malheureusement. Avec les autres témoignages j'imagine que l'équipe technique a encore un peu de boulot  ::P:

----------


## moimadmax

Moi ça marche  ::ninja:: 

Par contre des fois ça déconnecte a moitié, car si je clique sur "se connecter" hop je suis connecté sans avoir a entrer mon mot de passe.
Ça semble se produire quand je pointe directe sur une page (disons https://beta.canardpc.com/numero/357) et que ça fait un moment qu'elle ne s'est pas affichée. Genre quand j'étais cette page avant d'éteindre le PC et que je relance quelques jours après. je suis déconnecté du site, mais en cliquant sur "se connecter" paf je suis connecté.
J'ai l'impression qu'il n'y a que sur la page d'accueil que le login par cookies se fait.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Hello CPC,
> J'ai toujours le même problème : je n'ai toujours pas accès aux contenus premiums, malgré plusieurs déconnexions successives site+forum, en revanche je suis bien connecté (il y a même mon avatar). Mon abonnement est actif jusqu'au numéro 381.


Bonjour, je n'ai pas d'abonnement dans la boutique avec le pseudo Benjy, donc votre compte boutique semble être différent de votre compte forum habituel. Quel est votre login sur la boutique ? C'est avec celui-là qu'il faut vous connecter au site, sinon nous ne pouvons pas faire le lien avec votre abonnement.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Toujours pareil.
> J'ai changé de mot de passe dans le forum, puis déconnexion/reconnexion.


Déconnexion / reconnexion du forum, après changement de mot de passe ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Moi ça marche 
> 
> Par contre des fois ça déconnecte a moitié, car si je clique sur "se connecter" hop je suis connecté sans avoir a entrer mon mot de passe.
> Ça semble se produire quand je pointe directe sur une page (disons https://beta.canardpc.com/numero/357) et que ça fait un moment qu'elle ne s'est pas affichée. Genre quand j'étais cette page avant d'éteindre le PC et que je relance quelques jours après. je suis déconnecté du site, mais en cliquant sur "se connecter" paf je suis connecté.
> J'ai l'impression qu'il n'y a que sur la page d'accueil que le login par cookies se fait.


Etes-vous sûr que cela ne se produit pas uniquement quand vous allez vers des pages en http plutôt que https ?

----------


## Benjy

> Bonjour, je n'ai pas d'abonnement dans la boutique avec le pseudo Benjy, donc votre compte boutique semble être différent de votre compte forum habituel. Quel est votre login sur la boutique ? C'est avec celui-là qu'il faut vous connecter au site, sinon nous ne pouvons pas faire le lien avec votre abonnement.


Je vous ai répondu en MP.

----------


## acdctabs

> Je vous ai répondu en MP.


Je propose un bannissement des 2 comptes pour multi-account. Sans remboursement bien sûr.

----------


## Benjy

> Je propose un bannissement des 2 comptes pour multi-account. Sans remboursement bien sûr.


On se calme !
Alors effectivement, j'ai un second compte, qui a été créé lors de mon abonnement l'année dernière -- je n'avais pas lu/remarqué qu'un compte existait sur la boutique et était lié à mon (vieux, 2008) compte de forum. Et quand j'utilise cet autre compte, tout fonctionne bien ! Du coup, pas de bug me concernant. Mea culpa !

----------


## acdctabs

Je plaisantais hein  ::):  (au cas où ce n'était pas évident)

----------


## moimadmax

> Etes-vous sûr que cela ne se produit pas uniquement quand vous allez vers des pages en http plutôt que https ?


Si c'est exactement ça. Merci.

----------


## Anonyme210226

Comptez-vous mettre en place un outil pour que les lecteurs puissent remonter des bugs / fôtes d'aurtograf / autres soucis ?

----------


## Izual

> Comptez-vous mettre en place un outil pour que les lecteurs puissent remonter des bugs / fôtes d'aurtograf / autres soucis ?


C'est déjà possible : il suffit de surligner un bout de texte puis de cliquer sur "signaler".

----------


## Bilbut

Hello,

Est-ce que c'est voulu que la rubrique "News Hardware" ne fasse pas partie du "cheminement" normal du magazine ? Quand on lit le magazine en cliquant à chaque fois sur "Article suivant", on tombe jamais dessus.

Egalement, est-ce que c'est voulu que l’enchaînement des rubriques soit différent de celui de la version papier ?

----------


## Anonyme210226

> C'est déjà possible : il suffit de surligner un bout de texte puis de cliquer sur "signaler".


 ::o:  J'avais jamais fait gaffe ! Bon ceci dit, ça ne ne permet pas de signaler tous les bugs non plus (dossiers dans le désordre par exemple).
Mais merci  :Mellow2:  et préparez-vous à être inondés de signalements  :Fourbe:

----------


## Izual

> J'avais jamais fait gaffe ! Bon ceci dit, ça ne ne permet pas de signaler tous les bugs non plus (dossiers dans le désordre par exemple).


Tu peux quand même tricher en surlignant un truc au pif et en décrivant dans le commentaire le vrai problème que tu voulais signaler.  ::):

----------


## Anonyme210226

> Hello,
> 
> Est-ce que c'est voulu que la rubrique "News Hardware" ne fasse pas partie du "cheminement" normal du magazine ? Quand on lit le magazine en cliquant à chaque fois sur "Article suivant", on tombe jamais dessus.
> 
> Egalement, est-ce que c'est voulu que l’enchaînement des rubriques soit différent de celui de la version papier ?


Ça vaut pour toutes les news ("normales", online et hardware). Et comme toi, je trouve ça pas très utilisateur-amical.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Hello,
> Est-ce que c'est voulu que la rubrique "News Hardware" ne fasse pas partie du "cheminement" normal du magazine ? Quand on lit le magazine en cliquant à chaque fois sur "Article suivant", on tombe jamais dessus.


Oui toutes les "news" sont exclus du cheminement car ces pages ne sont pas considérées comme des articles comme les autres.




> Egalement, est-ce que c'est voulu que l’enchaînement des rubriques soit différent de celui de la version papier ?


Oui, il a fallu faire des choix plus rigides pour la version web. Prochainement vous pourrez (si vous être abonné) choisir vous même un ordre personnalisé.

----------


## Anonyme210226

> Oui toutes les "news" sont exclus du cheminement car ces pages ne sont pas considérées comme des articles comme les autres.


Je vais passer pour un pénible, mais ce genre de réponse ne me satisfait pas. Si dans mon boulot je dis à mon client veut une solution A et que je lui réponds "je peux pas faire A parce que B", il va au mieux me dire "ben trouve une solution alternative pour avoir A" et au pire "non mais c'est pas mon problème, je veux A."
En l'occurrence, je comprends bien que les news ne sont pas considérées comme des articles comme les autres, mais peu importe, la fonctionnalité que je souhaite c'est d'avoir l'enchaînement des articles tel que présenté dans le sommaire, et pas avec des trous au milieu. Donc ça passerait par faire des news des articles comme les autres, ou bien intégrér plus de types de textes dans la fonction qui fait défiler les articles.

Alors certes je suis un client comme les autres, j'ai pas mis une grosse somme pour l'élaboration du site, et c'est encore moins moi le chef de projet,  donc vous pouvez tout à fait me dire "c'est comme ça et pas autrement, et si t'es pas content va voir ailleurs."

----------


## Haraban

Mode nuit et mode zen : super cool !
la recherche est bien aussi. J'ai testé avec un terme générique qu'on retrouve souvent : Microsoft. Du coup j'ai eu 5 pages de résultats et la présentation de ces derniers m'a paru intuitive et pratique. On retrouve un extrait du texte qui entoure l’occurrence trouvée, et un ordre chronologique logique du plus récent au plus ancien. C'est parfait.
Merci pour ces nouveautés.

----------


## Don Moahskarton

+42 sur le mode nuit, c'est bien mieux ! (manque plus qu'une police de caractère un poil plus grasse et ce sera vraiment agréable a lire)

La fonction recherche a du bon. Par contre Ivan, je suis vraiment septique sur l'utilité de mettre une vignette avec les résultats.
Petite comparaison:

----------


## jeuxvaisbien

Bon tout marchait très bien pour moi.

Mais aujourd'hui, je n'ai plus accès à rien, j'arrive bien à me connecter mais je suis considéré comme non abonné.
Sur la boutique je suis pourtant toujours bien abonné jusqu'au numéro 378.

Déco puis reco d'un peu partout (forum, boutique, bêta), sans succès.

La dernière fois que j'avais pu consulté le site sans problème, ça devait être il y a environ 1 semaine.
 ::'(:

----------


## EvilGuinness

Bon ben je n'ai définitivement pas eu de bitcoincoins pour ce numéro. Il me reste 3 numéros avant réabo (ou lancement de l'abo pris sur KS ? ), donc pas de problème de ce côté. Même pseudo sur la boutique.

----------


## PhilippeH

Bonjour à tous,
Tout les sites fonctionnent très bien pour moi depuis ce matin, c.à d. depuis que j'ai pigé que quand on m'a demandé de choisir lequel de mes deux login (un pour le forum, un pour la boutique) je voulais conserver pour avoir le même sur le forum, la boutique et la beta ; l'ancien reste toujours enregistré (ce serait sympa qu'il soit supprimé, d'ailleurs) ; comme mon gestionnaire de mots de passe me connectait par défaut avec l'ancien, galère !!!

Autre chose, je ne sais pas si la question fut posée et j'ai la flemme de me cogner les 10000 pages du topic, pouvons-nous envisager dans un proche avenir une appli mobile ? Une appli mobile qui reprendrait les fonctionnalité d'un PressReader ou Epress, les défauts en moins, bien sûr.

Bravo pour l'avancement du site béta, en tout cas, c'est super.

Phil

----------


## Max_well

> Bonjour à tous,
> Tout les sites fonctionnent très bien pour moi depuis ce matin, c.à d. depuis que j'ai pigé que quand on m'a demandé de choisir lequel de mes deux login (un pour le forum, un pour la boutique) je voulais conserver pour avoir le même sur le forum, la boutique et la beta ; l'ancien reste toujours enregistré (ce serait sympa qu'il soit supprimé, d'ailleurs) ; comme mon gestionnaire de mots de passe me connectait par défaut avec l'ancien, galère !!!
> 
> Autre chose, je ne sais pas si la question fut posée et j'ai la flemme de me cogner les 10000 pages du topic, pouvons-nous envisager dans un proche avenir une appli mobile ? Une appli mobile qui reprendrait les fonctionnalité d'un PressReader ou Epress, les défauts en moins, bien sûr.
> 
> Bravo pour l'avancement du site béta, en tout cas, c'est super.
> 
> Phil


C'est pas le but de l'intégration Pocket ?

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Je vais passer pour un pénible, mais ce genre de réponse ne me satisfait pas. Si dans mon boulot je dis à mon client veut une solution A et que je lui réponds "je peux pas faire A parce que B", il va au mieux me dire "ben trouve une solution alternative pour avoir A" et au pire "non mais c'est pas mon problème, je veux A."
> En l'occurrence, je comprends bien que les news ne sont pas considérées comme des articles comme les autres, mais peu importe, la fonctionnalité que je souhaite c'est d'avoir l'enchaînement des articles tel que présenté dans le sommaire, et pas avec des trous au milieu. Donc ça passerait par faire des news des articles comme les autres, ou bien intégrér plus de types de textes dans la fonction qui fait défiler les articles.
> 
> Alors certes je suis un client comme les autres, j'ai pas mis une grosse somme pour l'élaboration du site, et c'est encore moins moi le chef de projet,  donc vous pouvez tout à fait me dire "c'est comme ça et pas autrement, et si t'es pas content va voir ailleurs."


Reprenons ma réponse en ajoutant des légendes: Oui toutes les "news" sont exclus du cheminement (c'est comme ça que cela fonctionne) car ces pages ne sont pas considérées comme des articles comme les autres (c'est l'explication de pourquoi cela fonctionne comme ça: nous avons fait un choix technique qui a des avantages mais cet inconvénient)

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Bon ben je n'ai définitivement pas eu de bitcoincoins pour ce numéro. Il me reste 3 numéros avant réabo (ou lancement de l'abo pris sur KS ? ), donc pas de problème de ce côté. Même pseudo sur la boutique.


Je vous ai crédité 3 bitcoincoins et nous surveillons pour voir ce qui se passe au prochain renouvellement.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> +42 sur le mode nuit, c'est bien mieux ! (manque plus qu'une police de caractère un poil plus grasse et ce sera vraiment agréable a lire)
> 
> La fonction recherche a du bon. Par contre Ivan, je suis vraiment septique sur l'utilité de mettre une vignette avec les résultats


Oui sur les recherches hypergénériques qui font remonter beaucoup de "News", c'est moyen. Mais c'est plus sympa dans beaucoup d'autres cas. On verra à l'usage.
Ceci est la version basique de la recherche. On espère pouvoir ajouter pas mal de petits tweaks coté filtres et classements.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Bon tout marchait très bien pour moi.
> 
> Mais aujourd'hui, je n'ai plus accès à rien, j'arrive bien à me connecter mais je suis considéré comme non abonné.
> Sur la boutique je suis pourtant toujours bien abonné jusqu'au numéro 378.


C'est un problème de réabonnement qui perturbe les droits quand il s'enclenche. On a la solution, juste pas encore eu le temps de la mettre en place (ça va attendre l'optimisation de l'identification, la semaine prochaine normalement).
On a réglé manuellement le problème pour vous, ça devrait marcher.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> pouvons-nous envisager dans un proche avenir une appli mobile ? Une appli mobile qui reprendrait les fonctionnalité d'un PressReader ou Epress, les défauts en moins, bien sûr.
> 
> Bravo pour l'avancement du site béta, en tout cas, c'est super.
> 
> Phil


Non pas d'appli. Mais un site qui sera "responsive" (il s'adaptera à la taille de votre appareil: desktop, tablette ou mobile) et une intégration améliorée avec Pocket (sur laquelle on galère pour l'instant à cause de la reconnaissance des contenus Premium et du paywall).

----------


## EvilGuinness

> Je vous ai crédité 3 bitcoincoins et nous surveillons pour voir ce qui se passe au prochain renouvellement.


Merci ! Coincoins bien reçus. Je vais les dépenser et surveiller le renouvellement.

edit : faut quand même que je rajoute que mode nuit + mode zen, c'est vraiment très très bien.

----------


## jeuxvaisbien

> C'est un problème de réabonnement qui perturbe les droits quand il s'enclenche. On a la solution, juste pas encore eu le temps de la mettre en place (ça va attendre l'optimisation de l'identification, la semaine prochaine normalement).
> On a réglé manuellement le problème pour vous, ça devrait marcher.


Cest bon, thanks!

----------


## Mr T

Je ne sais pas si je suis au bon endroit pour demander ça, mais est-ce qu'il est prévu que les CPC Hardware soient également dispo en lecture en ligne sur le site pour les abonnées, ou c'est complètement à part ?

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Je ne sais pas si je suis au bon endroit pour demander ça, mais est-ce qu'il est prévu que les CPC Hardware soient également dispo en lecture en ligne sur le site pour les abonnées, ou c'est complètement à part ?


Bonjour, c'est complètement différent, il n'y a rien de prévu pour Canard PC Hardware actuellement.

----------


## Mr T

Dommage, merci pour l'info !

----------


## Bopnc

Hello !

Petit soucis pour moi aussi avec le numéro 357, le site me dit que je ne le possède pas. C'est sans doute dû à mon réabonnement récent (qui re-commence avec ce 357, justement) comme le monsieur plus haut.

NB : Maintenant que j'y pense je n'ai toujours pas non plus reçu le 357 papier. Va falloir que je surveille ça...

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Hello !
> 
> Petit soucis pour moi aussi avec le numéro 357, le site me dit que je ne le possède pas. C'est sans doute dû à mon réabonnement récent (qui re-commence avec ce 357, justement) comme le monsieur plus haut.
> 
> NB : Maintenant que j'y pense je n'ai toujours pas non plus reçu le 357 papier. Va falloir que je surveille ça...


Ecrivez un mot à "abonnement" à canardpc.com pour signaler le numéro non-reçu et le problème avec le oueb, on va regarder.

----------


## Bopnc

Fausse alerte pour le mag papier, je l'ai reçu ce matin.  :^_^: 

Je préviens quand même "abonnement" pour l'histoire de l'accès au site beta ?

----------


## Sannom

J'espère que c'est le bon endroit pour cette question : y a-t-il quelque chose de prévu pour nous prévenir des mises à jour de contenu sur le site? Un flux RSS ou quelque chose?

----------


## Taï Lolo

Il y a un flux RSS (icône en haut à droite du site) mais actuellement il est pas à jour.
http://beta.canardpc.com/rss.xml

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Fausse alerte pour le mag papier, je l'ai reçu ce matin. 
> 
> Je préviens quand même "abonnement" pour l'histoire de l'accès au site beta ?


Oui s'il vous plait, en donnant toutes les infos utiles.

----------


## Cotopaxi

Petit soucis pour la lecture des news sur mon smartphone 4,5".

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Petit soucis pour la lecture des news sur mon smartphone 4,5".
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2017/04/11/cd5...5274cc0d77.png


Ca c'est la version VR  ::ninja::

----------


## SkinnyFoetusBoy

Salut les canards, quelques petits retours :
1) En mode nuit les appels aux icônes en bas de page ne sont pas les bons et ils renvoient tous à l'icône chocolat.


2) Ces mêmes icônes ne sont pas vecto, donc sur PC ça passe à peu près mais d'ici à la sortie ça risque d'être turboflou sur smartphones.

3) La lecture en mode zen ne bloque pas le scroll du container principal, ce qui peut être pas mal gênant en cas de scroll sur le texte un peu violent.

4) Idem pour les lightbox des images.

5) Je réalignerais les options "Envoyer du […]" à gauche en calant les boutons à droite avec une taille minimale fixe pour plus de cohérence visuelle. 

Voilà c'est à peu près tout ce qui me vient là tout de suite. En attendant continuez comme ça, c'est vraiment en train de prendre forme :D

----------


## Eradan

J'ai offert un article du numéro 358 à un ami, mais le site me montre toujours 3 Bitcoincoins, et je ne sais pas où le destinataire peut trouver l'article?

----------


## Franadax

Je suis le dit ami, je ne sais pas du tout où récupérer l'article.

Au passage, la Beta est vraiment de qualité, et le mode nuit est vraiment le bienvenue :D

----------


## Izual

> Petit soucis pour la lecture des news sur mon smartphone 4,5".
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2017/04/11/cd5...5274cc0d77.png


L'affichage du site n'est pas encore compatible avec les téléphones (mais il passe déjà très bien avec Pocket).




> J'ai offert un article du numéro 358 à un ami, mais le site me montre toujours 3 Bitcoincoins, et je ne sais pas où le destinataire peut trouver l'article?





> Je suis le dit ami, je ne sais pas du tout où récupérer l'article.
> 
> Au passage, la Beta est vraiment de qualité, et le mode nuit est vraiment le bienvenue :D


Le mail qui prévient que quelqu'un te donne un article ne contient aucun lien ?

----------


## Franadax

Ah beh l'erreur venait d'Era, cette fois celà a bien fonctionné :D

Merci du support

----------


## Eradan

Visiblement ça n'a pas marché la première fois. Je viens de retenter, et j'ai été débité. A voir si l'autre simplet a reçu son mail.

----------


## Cotopaxi

> L'affichage du site n'est pas encore compatible avec les téléphones (mais il passe déjà très bien avec Pocket).


Ah ok ! Tout passe plutôt bien à part les news donc rien de grave.  ::P: 
Ah si, on peut pas voir l'appréciation finale ni la note du jeu.

Edit : les bitcoincoins, y a pas moyen de les donner au hasard à quelqu'un qui chouine ?

----------


## Gerard Leblond

Pas grand chose à dire, les autres forumeurs ont déjà pointé tous les petits détails que je n'avais pas vu. Juste un immense merci car désormais, je n'aurais plus à faire de la découpe sauvage de chaque numéro pour archiver les tests intéressants dans un classeurs qui pèse une tonne et dont ma copine m'a instamment demandé de me débarrasser (j'en suis à mon 3e). Car désormais, on peut relire les archiiiives !
Juste, du coup, je vois que ça remonte au numéro 348, est-ce qu'il y aura possibilité d'avoir accès (peut etre juste en pdf) à des archives plus anciennes ? merci et bravo !

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Pour l'utilisation de pocket, on peut ajouter de façon rapide tout le magazine ? 
Ou il faut passer par chaque article et les ajouter 1 par 1 ?

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Pour l'utilisation de pocket, on peut ajouter de façon rapide tout le magazine ? 
> Ou il faut passer par chaque article et les ajouter 1 par 1 ?


Question bête à mon homonyme verlanesque: c'est quoi pocket et comment qu'c'est'y'qu'ça marche?

----------


## Pyrrhus67

Bonjour, 

J'ai testé Pocket, ça marche pas trop mal mais le dernier encart avec l'avis final et la note du test n'apparaît pas. 

De plus, concernant les rectangles violets et bleus : j'ai cru que c'était des marqueurs lus/non lus, alors qu'en fait après une recherche j'ai vu que c'était abonnés/non abonnés.  ::wacko:: 
Comment savoir si j'ai déjà lu un article ? Je lis depuis plusieurs appareils donc le fait que le titre soit grisé ne m'aide pas car ça ne le fait que sur l'appareil où j'ai lu l'article. 

Merci à vous.  ::):

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Salut les canards, quelques petits retours :
> 1) En mode nuit les appels aux icônes en bas de page ne sont pas les bons et ils renvoient tous à l'icône chocolat.
> http://i.imgur.com/NYxtYIb.png


Ah tiens !? Merci.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Edit : les bitcoincoins, y a pas moyen de les donner au hasard à quelqu'un qui chouine ?


Si mais il faut au moins un chouineur et on a du mal à faire connaitre le mécanisme visiblement.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Juste, du coup, je vois que ça remonte au numéro 348, est-ce qu'il y aura possibilité d'avoir accès (peut etre juste en pdf) à des archives plus anciennes ? merci et bravo !


ON tachera de remonter dans le temps une fois que le gros du boulot sera terminé, mais il n'y aura jamais tout.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Pour l'utilisation de pocket, on peut ajouter de façon rapide tout le magazine ? 
> Ou il faut passer par chaque article et les ajouter 1 par 1 ?


Non ce sera article par article.

----------


## SuicideSnake

Impossible d'envoyer un article à un canard, les bitcoincoin ne sont pas débités et le canard en reçoit rien.  :Emo:

----------


## Norhil

Salut la compagnie !

Une petite remarque/réclamation : le nom du jeu testé (ou préviewé ou autre-é) n'est ni dans l'URL ni dans le TITLE des pages.
Exemple : https://beta.canardpc.com/358/thermopyles-rechargeables

Alors certes, vos super jeux de mots sont bien plus marrants que ces bêtes titres AAA markettés sur mesure pour nos pauvres cervaux, mais du coup si dans ma super magic bar de Firefox je tape "canard formata" : il ne me propose pas cette page qui se trouve pourtant dans mon historique. C'est ballot je trouve.
Et que dire des ultra pas poétiques URLs des tests brefs : https://beta.canardpc.com/358/au-doigt-et-loeil-1 / au-doigt-et-loeil-2 / au-doigt-et-loeil-3... mouaaais... bof. Mettez nous du titre de games svp ! On en veut ! Ouaaais !

A part ça c'est un plaisir de pouvoir lire les articles au fil de leur rédaction sans attendre le canard papier. Par contre du coup... j'avoue que le canard papier trouve directement sa place dans ma collec', sans que je prenne le temps de le (re)lire. Pour être honnête, une fois la version responsive du site bien calée, je ne pense pas maintenir l'abo papier qui ne présnte à ma connaissance pas d'autres avantages q'un support old school vintage reposant pour les yeux, et qui marche sans batterie ni réseau.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Du coup les articles sur Pocket on peut pas les lire sans réseau ? Puisqu'il faut se connecter à son compte pour accéder aux articles enregistrés

----------


## Wulfstan

> Edit : les bitcoincoins, y a pas moyen de les donner au hasard à quelqu'un qui chouine ?


Je viens de faire le tour des articles du 358 et il y avait trois chouineurs en tout et pour tout, j'en ai contenté deux et il en reste (pour l'instant) un sur l'article *Castlevania : Symphony of the Night*, si ça intéresse quelqu'un.

----------


## Meuh*

> Déconnexion / reconnexion du forum, après changement de mot de passe ?


Je viens de rechanger de mot de passe sur le forum, puis déconnexion, suppression des cookies et enfin reconnexion.

J'arrive toujours au même résultat :


Qu'est-ce que quoi ?



(PS : classe le nouveau Tof.cx !)

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Je viens de rechanger de mot de passe sur le forum, puis déconnexion, suppression des cookies et enfin reconnexion.
> 
> J'arrive toujours au même résultat :
> https://tof.cx/images/2017/04/17/f12...b1b5354a99.png


On regarde ça en détails. P***** de *

----------


## Vroum

> Edit : les bitcoincoins, y a pas moyen de les donner au hasard à quelqu'un qui chouine ?





> Si mais il faut au moins un chouineur et on a du mal à faire connaitre le mécanisme visiblement.





> Je viens de faire le tour des articles du 358 et il y avait trois chouineurs en tout et pour tout, j'en ai contenté deux et il en reste (pour l'instant) un sur l'article *Castlevania : Symphony of the Night*, si ça intéresse quelqu'un.


Côté abonné, une petite icône dans le sommaire pour indiquer les articles avec chouineurs (dans le même style que celle qui indique l'article gratuit) serait pas mal. Parce qu'effectivement le mécanisme n'a pas l'air très utilisé pour l'instant mais devoir faire le tour de tous les articles pour repérer un éventuel chouineur c'est vraiment pas pratique non plus.  ::P:

----------


## Wulfstan

Le jeton de connexion ne semble pas être partagé entre les onglets si on ne les réactualise pas.

Je m'explique :
- Je suis sur la page de sommaire, non connecté. J'ouvre un article dans un autre onglet.
- Je me rends compte que je ne suis pas connecté (contenu premium) et je me connecte donc sur ce second onglet.
- Je reviens sur la page du sommaire, sans la rafraîchir, et j'ouvre un autre article dans un onglet. Il me dit alors que je ne suis toujours pas connecté (contenu premium), comme s'il n'avait pas tenu compte de la connexion effectuée dans l'autre onglet.

L'onglet nouvellement ouvert semble garder l'état de connexion issu de la page de laquelle il a été ouvert.

Je rebondis sur le problèmes des cookies : je suis obligé de me reconnecter à chaque redémarrage de mon navigateur (Firefox). Pourtant j'utilise toujours la même url (http), mon navigateur n'est pas paramétré pour effacer les cookies de lui-même et je n'utilise pas de logiciel de nettoyage entre chaque session. Je reste d'ailleurs connecté sur tous les autres sites que je visite régulièrement.

Et appuyer sur "Se connecter" sur la page d'accueil me renvoie vers "Mon compte/Mon profil", avec l'icône cassée à côté de mon pseudo, au lieu de me laisser rester sur la même page.

----------


## hixe33

> Envoyé par jeuxvaisbien
> 
> 
> Bon tout marchait très bien pour moi.
> 
> Mais aujourd'hui, je n'ai plus accès à rien, j'arrive bien à me connecter mais je suis considéré comme non abonné.
> Sur la boutique je suis pourtant toujours bien abonné jusqu'au numéro 378.
> 
> Déco puis reco d'un peu partout (forum, boutique, bêta), sans succès.
> ...


Bonjour, j'ai le même souci.
(Je ne m'étais pas manifesté parce que vous aviez annoncé un correctif, mais en fait le site est bien pratique pour lire le mag au boulot  ::ninja:: )

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Je rebondis sur le problèmes des cookies : je suis obligé de me reconnecter à chaque redémarrage de mon navigateur (Firefox). Pourtant j'utilise toujours la même url (http)


Pour le temps qu'il reste sur cette bêta, utilisez une URL en https: https://beta.canardpc.com/

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Bonjour, j'ai le même souci.
> (Je ne m'étais pas manifesté parce que vous aviez annoncé un correctif, mais en fait le site est bien pratique pour lire le mag au boulot )


Votre réabonnement vient de prendre effet. Normalement une déconnexion du forum, puis reconnexion, suivi d'une déco/reco sur le site devrait corriger le problème.

Rassurez-vous tous, ces histoires de déco/reco seront bientôt de l'histoire ancienne. On mettra en place cette semaine le système de connexion définitif du site avec la boutique, plus rapide et surtout plus simple.

----------


## nephyl

Bonjour,

Ce serait possible d'ajouter plus de contraste entre les liens des articles lus (gris foncé) et ceux non lu (noir)? Ça ne saute pas forcement aux yeux qu'un nouvel article a été ajouté à un numéro et ce serait dommage de manquer un de vos écrits.

----------


## Wulfstan

> Pour le temps qu'il reste sur cette bêta, utilisez une URL en https: https://beta.canardpc.com/


Bien reçu !  :;):

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Bonjour,
> 
> Ce serait possible d'ajouter plus de contraste entre les liens des articles lus (gris foncé) et ceux non lu (noir)? Ça ne saute pas forcement aux yeux qu'un nouvel article a été ajouté à un numéro et ce serait dommage de manquer un de vos écrits.


Ce n'est pas dans les priorités immédiates, mais oui nous avons plus généralement un problème avec la graisseur de la police utilisée sur le site et nous avons l'intention de la faire évoluer.

----------


## Don Moahskarton

> .. la graisseur...


Après recherches, on dit la graisse de la police, pas la graisseur. :Fouras: 
Mais merci de m'avoir fait apprendre un mot.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

> Du coup les articles sur Pocket on peut pas les lire sans réseau ? Puisqu'il faut se connecter à son compte pour accéder aux articles enregistrés


Et concernant Pocket ?

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Et concernant Pocket ?


Sur mobile vous pouvez: les articles sauvegardés dans votre liste sont accessibles hors-connexion (pourvu que vous ayez configuré votre app avant). 

Il y a une énorme limitation: Pocket ne peut pas accéder aux articles payants derrière le paywall. Après avoir beaucoup galérer, nous avons contacté directement les gens de Pocket et ils nous ont confirmé le problème, ajoutant qu'ils en sont conscients et qu'il y avait peu de chances que ça s'améliore dans un avenir proche.
Donc de fait, Pocket va être limité aux articles gratuits de canardpc.com, ce qui présente beaucoup beaucoup moins d'intérêt.

----------


## moimadmax

Et c'est trop tard pour passer à Wallabag ?

----------


## alx

> de fait, Pocket va être limité aux articles gratuits de canardpc.com, ce qui présente beaucoup beaucoup moins d'intérêt.


Ouch. Grosse déception...

----------


## Kwaio

Je suppose que le souci a été remonté déjà, mais ça devient frustrant.
1. J'ouvre un lien vers un article
2. "Réservé aux abonnés"
3. Je me connecte
4. j'arrive sur la page d'accueil du site
5. Je reviens 2 pages en arrière
6. je rafraîchis
7. J'ai enfin mon article

Donc pour moi 2 possibles améliorations :
 * (discutable) augmenter la durée de rétention du cookie de session (sur certains sites je ne me ré-authentifie que tous les 2 mois voire plus !)
 * Quand on se connecte, ajouter un système qui nous fait revenir sur la page d'où on vient automatiquement après authentification.

----------


## Calys

C'est dû au passage sur la version HTTP du site alors que la connexion se fait en HTTPS.

Deux solutions :
- mettre https://beta.canardpc.com en favoris
- utiliser l'extension HTTPS Everywhere pour que la redirection se fasse automatiquement

----------


## FuriouZz

Bonjour,

j'ai suivi toutes les instructions indiqués sur le premier post, cependant je ne parviens toujours pas à me connecter au site =/.

----------


## Anonyme32145

> C'est dû au passage sur la version HTTP du site alors que la connexion se fait en HTTPS.Deux solutions :- mettre https://beta.canardpc.com en favoris- utiliser l'extension HTTPS Everywhere pour que la redirection se fasse automatiquement


Ces solutions ne fonctionneraient que lorsque l'on peut avoir une extension du coup ; moins pratique sur mobile.La plupart des sites utilisent (à raison) cette solution non ? : 


> * Quand on se connecte, ajouter un système qui nous fait revenir sur la page d'où on vient automatiquement après authentification.

----------


## Calys

Sur mobile tu peux mettre la version HTTPS en favoris pour accéder au site, ça évitera déjà les déconnexions intempestives toutes les 5 minutes.

Après c'est sûr que ça serait bien que le site conserve la session si on sort du https, et qu'il redirige automatiquement après la connexion.

----------


## Wulfstan

> Rassurez-vous tous, ces histoires de déco/reco seront bientôt de l'histoire ancienne. On mettra en place cette semaine le système de connexion définitif du site avec la boutique, plus rapide et surtout plus simple.


La date de mise en place a été repoussée ?

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Bonjour,
> 
> j'ai suivi toutes les instructions indiqués sur le premier post, cependant je ne parviens toujours pas à me connecter au site =/.


Vous utilisez votre login et mot de passe du forum? Quel est le problème ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> La date de mise en place a été repoussée ?


Non c'est en place depuis hier. Vous avez un soucis ?

----------


## Wulfstan

> Non c'est en place depuis hier. Vous avez un soucis ?


Lorsque j'ai testé, ce n'était pas le cas. Mais là effectivement, la navigation est beaucoup plus rapide, l'avatar n'est plus cassé, ça a l'air d'être bon !  :;):

----------


## Uddasa

En mode responsive téléphone j'ai un soucis avec les éléments du sommaire: lorsque je clique sur les flèches pour déplier les éléments la page remonte au sommet. Il me faut parfois 3 clics pour que cela fonctionne.


(au passage je viens de voir le nouveau site tof.cx, wahou! ça change de l'ancien, bravo!)

Edit: les animations lorsqu'un menu se déplie sont assez lentes, je ne sais pas si c'est voulu ou si ça rame, mais un coup de speed (ou pas d'animation du tout) serait probablement mieux.

Testé avec Firefox PC et Android, même résultat.

----------


## Thrim

> Sur mobile vous pouvez: les articles sauvegardés dans votre liste sont accessibles hors-connexion (pourvu que vous ayez configuré votre app avant). 
> 
> Il y a une énorme limitation: Pocket ne peut pas accéder aux articles payants derrière le paywall. Après avoir beaucoup galérer, nous avons contacté directement les gens de Pocket et ils nous ont confirmé le problème, ajoutant qu'ils en sont conscients et qu'il y avait peu de chances que ça s'améliore dans un avenir proche.
> Donc de fait, Pocket va être limité aux articles gratuits de canardpc.com, ce qui présente beaucoup beaucoup moins d'intérêt.


En fait c'est possible d'accéder aux articles derrière un paywall. Pocket permet d'enregistrer les identifiants de connexion pour les sites qui en nécessitent justement (bizarre qu'ils n'en ait pas parlé). Je viens d'essayer, et ça fonctionne très bien  ::):  (mais les images ne sont pas affichées) 

Pour ça, il suffit d'aller dans les paramètres de l'application, "Gérer les identifiants de connexion au site" puis de rentrer l'adresse du site beta et s'y connecter. Une fois que c'est fait, ça marche pour tous les articles payants.

----------


## Meuh*

Cher journal,

Aujourd'hui j'ai enfin pu me connecter à la beta !  ::lol:: 

Je vais pouvoir tester ça petit à petit.

Merci pour les mises à jour !  ::):

----------


## srombauts

> En fait c'est possible d'accéder aux articles derrière un paywall. Pocket permet d'enregistrer les identifiants de connexion pour les sites qui en nécessitent justement (bizarre qu'ils n'en ait pas parlé). Je viens d'essayer, et ça fonctionne très bien  (mais les images ne sont pas affichées) 
> 
> Pour ça, il suffit d'aller dans les paramètres de l'application, "Gérer les identifiants de connexion au site" puis de rentrer l'adresse du site beta et s'y connecter. Une fois que c'est fait, ça marche pour tous les articles payants.


Malheureusement non, j'arrive bien à m'y connecter, mais si je sauvegarde un article (ou le partage depuis mon navigateur) ça enregistre la page du paywall  ::(:

----------


## Uddasa

Pour l'équipe de dév, avez-vous envisagé Wallabag comme alternative?

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> En fait c'est possible d'accéder aux articles derrière un paywall. Pocket permet d'enregistrer les identifiants de connexion pour les sites qui en nécessitent justement (bizarre qu'ils n'en ait pas parlé). Je viens d'essayer, et ça fonctionne très bien  (mais les images ne sont pas affichées) 
> 
> Pour ça, il suffit d'aller dans les paramètres de l'application, "Gérer les identifiants de connexion au site" puis de rentrer l'adresse du site beta et s'y connecter. Une fois que c'est fait, ça marche pour tous les articles payants.


Vous ne pourrez pas les stocker offline pour consultation ultérieure (sur mobile par exemple). C'est là le soucis.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Pour l'équipe de dév, avez-vous envisagé Wallabag comme alternative?


Non, nous n'avons pas regardé de ce coté là. Mais si j'en crois ça, ça ne s'annonce pas vraiment user-friendly : https://wallabag.org/en/news/new-rel...ag-2-2-finally, et je ne sais pas à quel point il serait facile de "partager" le contenu d'un article payant ensuite (ce qui peut nous poser un problème).

----------


## Sannom

Est-ce-normal que l'article de couverture du numéro  (Quake Online) ne soit pas encore disponible sur le site alors que j'ai reçu le magazine samedi?

----------


## Izual

> Est-ce-normal que l'article de couverture du numéro  (Quake Online) ne soit pas encore disponible sur le site alors que j'ai reçu le magazine samedi?


En quelque sorte : il arrive dès ce soir, quand l'embargo de Bethesda sera levé pour les sites Internet.

----------


## tenshu

> Sur mobile vous pouvez: les articles sauvegardés dans votre liste sont accessibles hors-connexion (pourvu que vous ayez configuré votre app avant). 
> 
> Il y a une énorme limitation: Pocket ne peut pas accéder aux articles payants derrière le paywall. Après avoir beaucoup galérer, nous avons contacté directement les gens de Pocket et ils nous ont confirmé le problème, ajoutant qu'ils en sont conscients et qu'il y avait peu de chances que ça s'améliore dans un avenir proche.
> Donc de fait, Pocket va être limité aux articles gratuits de canardpc.com, ce qui présente beaucoup beaucoup moins d'intérêt.


C'est plutôt une grosse déconvenue d'autant que c'est une promesse faites en toute lettre dans le Kickstarter.


Ca m'embête beaucoup par ce qu'en l’absence d'une version epub, c'est comme ça que je consomme la plus part de mes long read.
On va pas se mentir j'ai backé en partie sur cette promesse par ce que ma confiance dans votre capacité a réaliser un site agréable à ire était limité.
Et au vu de ce que vous avez livrez pour le moment je crois bien que j'avais vu plutôt juste.

Maintenant pas de pocket, il va falloir quoi ? Que je me code un recipe dans Calibre pour aspirer chaque numéro.
C'est un peu merdique tu trouves pas ?

----------


## gros_bidule

Dites, comptez-vous adapter l'image en header de chaque article ? Elle est étirée en largeur, mais du coup ça masque le haut et le bas de l'image.
Avez-vous au moins pris en compte cette remarque svp ? Ce n'est pas la première fois que l'info vous est remontée, mais aucune réponse.

- - - Updated - - -

Ainsi que la durée de l'identification. Y'a na marre de devoir se reconnecter. C'est moins pire qu'avant, mais ce n'est pas réglé pour autant.

----------


## znokiss

Moi j'aime beaucoup le site, aucun soucis à signaler.


Spoiler Alert! 


Remarque, je m'en sers jamais.

----------


## Uddasa

C'est clair que sans support de Pocket c'est un peu emmerdant, mais surtout j'ai toujours du mal avec l'ergonomie du site en général.

Je trouve toujours la homepage ultra bordélique car trop de contenu, et l'absence de menu à gauche pour naviguer dans le mag. assez gênante.

En lisant un numéro j'aurais aimé avoir l'équivalent du sommaire de la mise en page mobile en permanence sur la gauche pour rapidement changer d'article sans à chaque fois devoir cliquer sur "revenir au sommaire" et scroller vers le bas pour l'afficher (même si on cache l'édito il faut quand même faire descendre la page pour voir tout le sommaire).

D'ailleurs je ne sais pas si vous êtes satisfaits de l'ergonomie du site et si vous êtes ouverts à la réflexion.
Peut-être qu'il vous convient et même si nous avons kickstarté le site nous ne sommes pas actionnaires ou décideurs, après tout vous faites ce que vous voulez.
Par exemple, avez-vous prévu une fois que la partie backend sera finie de faire un questionnaire pour avoir nos avis sur le site ou est-ce trop tard (manque d'argent ou de temps)? 

Et j'ai toujours le bug qui fait que lorsqu'on clique sur un menu pour le déplier la page remonte tout en haut sans rien déplier, c'est très chiant sur mobile  :;):

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> C'est plutôt une grosse déconvenue d'autant que c'est une promesse faites en toute lettre dans le Kickstarter.
> http://tof.cx/images/2017/05/02/58a2...f4c805e.th.png
> 
> Ca m'embête beaucoup par ce qu'en l’absence d'une version epub, c'est comme ça que je consomme la plus part de mes long read.
> On va pas se mentir j'ai backé en partie sur cette promesse par ce que ma confiance dans votre capacité a réaliser un site agréable à ire était limité.
> Et au vu de ce que vous avez livrez pour le moment je crois bien que j'avais vu plutôt juste.
> 
> Maintenant pas de pocket, il va falloir quoi ? Que je me code un recipe dans Calibre pour aspirer chaque numéro.
> C'est un peu merdique tu trouves pas ?


Bonjour,
Nous ne pouvons pas faire mieux que Pocket lui-même: puisque nous ne trouvions pas de solution nous les avons contacté et ils nous ont dit eux-mêmes que, sans développement spécial de leur part qui n'est pas prévu, il n'y en avait pas. texto: "_To be honest, this feature isn't very robust, and I'm sorry to say that we're unlikely to make adjustments to add support for additional sites_".
Cela ne faisait pas partie des promesses initiales, mais nous l'avons ajouté après coup comme objectif auto-imposé. Malheureusement, nous sommes dans une impasse technique qui n'est pas de notre fait. J'en suis tout à fait désolé, autant que désarmé.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Dites, comptez-vous adapter l'image en header de chaque article ? Elle est étirée en largeur, mais du coup ça masque le haut et le bas de l'image.
> Avez-vous au moins pris en compte cette remarque svp ? Ce n'est pas la première fois que l'info vous est remontée, mais aucune réponse.


Les images en header ne sont pas "étirées", c'est-à-dire déformées, mais éventuellement zoomées si la résolution disponible ne permet pas d'autre solution. C'est le fonctionnement choisi et il y a peu de chances que cela bouge.




> Ainsi que la durée de l'identification. Y'a na marre de devoir se reconnecter. C'est moins pire qu'avant, mais ce n'est pas réglé pour autant.


Ce n'est pas normal, cela devrait être réglé depuis la semaine dernière. Pouvez-vous me dire quand cela se produit et à partir de quels liens ? Et avec quel navigateur?

----------


## Uddasa

Je comprends bien le problème pour Pocket, mais après tout ce n'est probablement pas trop grave pour beaucoup car on peut quand même se connecter dans Pocket (si on a un gestionnaire de mots de passe comme Lastpass c'est encore plus rapide) pour lire le contenu, sous condition d'avoir internet bien sûr.

Par contre pour le reste, ergonomie, menus, questionnaire?

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> En lisant un numéro j'aurais aimé avoir l'équivalent du sommaire de la mise en page mobile en permanence sur la gauche pour rapidement changer d'article sans à chaque fois devoir cliquer sur "revenir au sommaire" et scroller vers le bas pour l'afficher (même si on cache l'édito il faut quand même faire descendre la page pour voir tout le sommaire).


Cliquer sur la pastille du numéro dans l'image du haut de l'article vous renvoie directement au sommaire de ce numéro.
Les flèches à droite et à gauche de cette pastille sont l'équivalent d'un "précédent/suivant", dans l'ordre de lecture que vous avez décidé (réglable dans la page Profil).




> D'ailleurs je ne sais pas si vous êtes satisfaits de l'ergonomie du site et si vous êtes ouverts à la réflexion.


Nous attendons que le site soit sortie de la bêta avec les explications adéquates et le temps que les utilisateurs se fassent à son fonctionnement pour juger.
Le fait que cela ne plaise pas à tout le monde ne me dérange pas en soi, reste à voir les points qui cristalliseraient éventuellement les critiques.




> Par exemple, avez-vous prévu de faire un questionnaire pour avoir nos avis sur le site ou est-ce trop tard (manque d'argent ou de temps)?


Absolument, oui, mais après quelques mois d'usage.




> Et j'ai toujours le bug qui fait que lorsqu'on clique sur un menu pour le déplier la page remonte tout en haut sans rien déplier, c'est très chiant sur mobile


Oui, identifié. La correction sera appliquée demain je pense.

----------


## Uddasa

Merci pour ces réponses et la correction du bug des listes à déplier!

Malgré le fait que je n'aime pas le principe de navigation au sein du site (avis totalement subjectif), la mise en page des articles reste agréable et c'est l'essentiel.
Je comprends tout à fait qu'aucun gros changement ne soit prévu avant la fin de la beta et de la stabilisation du site.

Pour l'histoire du retour au sommaire (dont j'avais déjà fait la remarque) je persiste lol, lorsqu'on clique sur ce bouton il faudrait pouvoir revenir ici (au niveau de la balise #sommaire):

et pas là:

Alors attention, c'est probablement un détail et si je suis le seul que ça gêne je vais me faire voir  :;):

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Pour l'histoire du retour au sommaire (dont j'avais déjà fait la remarque) je persiste lol, lorsqu'on clique sur ce bouton il faudrait pouvoir revenir ici (au niveau de la balise #sommaire):


 ::o: 

Tout à fait d'accord, ne te sens pas seul  ::): 

Ca pourrait ptet être une option dans le futur paramétrage des comptes?

----------


## chrisemail

Allez faites péter les abos numériques !  ::lol:: 

Je veux vous donner mon argent. ::trollface::

----------


## gros_bidule

> Ce n'est pas normal, cela devrait être réglé depuis la semaine dernière. Pouvez-vous me dire quand cela se produit et à partir de quels liens ? Et avec quel navigateur?


Si ma mémoire est bonne c'est avec les liens diffusés via Twitter (via le compte Canard PC). Mais ça ne le fait pas à chaque fois. Je confirmerai la prochaine fois que cela arrivera.
Sous Firefox.

----------


## Don Moahskarton

> Sur mobile vous pouvez: les articles sauvegardés dans votre liste sont accessibles hors-connexion (pourvu que vous ayez configuré votre app avant). 
> 
> Il y a une énorme limitation: Pocket ne peut pas accéder aux articles payants derrière le paywall. Après avoir beaucoup galérer, nous avons contacté directement les gens de Pocket et ils nous ont confirmé le problème, ajoutant qu'ils en sont conscients et qu'il y avait peu de chances que ça s'améliore dans un avenir proche.
> Donc de fait, Pocket va être limité aux articles gratuits de canardpc.com, ce qui présente beaucoup beaucoup moins d'intérêt.


Coucou Ivan,
À moyen terme, ça serait pas envisageable de faire faire une petite appli pocket-like qui serait spécifique a cpc ?
Ça fait du travail en plus, mais ce serait bien plus simple de faire un truc spécifique à votre site que vous connaissez techniquement par cœur, comparé à faire un gros truc agnostique comme pocket.

Pour moi c'est vraiment la disponibilité du mag complet hors connexion qui intéresse

----------


## Cotopaxi

> J'ai reçu le beau mail kickstarter annonçant la sortie de beta, si je clique sur le lien du mail (qui semble faire une redirection par les serveurs kickstarter si j'en crois l'url affichée en bas) j'arrive sur une page bloquée avec un gros "YOUR CONNECTION IS NOT SECURE" (Firefox 53.0).
> 
> Si je tape www.canardpc.com directement ça marche ceci dit. Donc au final il est possible qu'on s'en foute, mais bon je le signale au cas où.
> 
> edit: ah non www.canardpc.com m'amène sur le vieux site.


Je copie-colle ça ici, j'ai le même soucis et donc aucune possibilité d'accéder aux articles...  ::ninja::

----------


## tenshu

> Pour moi c'est vraiment la disponibilité du mag complet hors connexion qui intéresse


Attends genre une version epub  ::o: 

Naaan mais faudrait pas pousser non plus, le budget obtenu était vraiment short  ::trollface::

----------


## moimadmax

Est ce que le flux RSS payant inclus le gratuit ?

En gros dois-je mettre les 2 dans mon agrégateur ?

----------


## EvilGuinness

Ah ben je viens de trouver une raison de lire à la fois le papier et la version web : la réflexion "bande d'anarchistes" des news online prend tout son sens quand on voit la vraie mise en page  ::P:

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Diantre, je me suis fait avoir par un bug fourbe!

J'ai voulu marquer comme lu un ancien numéro (le 356 en l’occurrence, mais _à priori_ ça fait la même chose avec d'autres), et en cliquant sur le bouton il m'a amené sur le 359 et marqué tous les articles comme lus.  :Emo:

----------


## Uddasa

Ah pareil, j'ai cliqué sur "Marquer comme lu" sur le numéro 358 et le 359 s'est aussi marqué comme lu.

J'en profite pour signaler qu'en mode nuit les news ne sont pas toutes très lisibles:

On a deux couleurs de police différentes (un gris clair OK et un gris foncé peu lisible) et lorsqu'on clique sur un article le contraste est encore trop faible pour bien lire le texte.

Et encore un détail, l'icône du flux RSS gratuit en mode nuit a toujours le fond blanc:

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Je copie-colle ça ici, j'ai le même soucis et donc aucune possibilité d'accéder aux articles...


Problème de propagation de DNS hier lors du changement d'URL, mais ce devrait être réglé aujourd'hui.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> À moyen terme, ça serait pas envisageable de faire faire une petite appli pocket-like qui serait spécifique a cpc ?


Non, si on peut l'éviter, on ne fera plus jamais d'app de notre vie. C'est un enfer à entretenir.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Est ce que le flux RSS payant inclus le gratuit ?
> 
> En gros dois-je mettre les 2 dans mon agrégateur ?


Oui, le flux RSS payant a tout normalement.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Je ferme cette discussion qui concernait la bêta.
Rendez-vous sur "Réactions, bugs & suggestions sur le nouveau site"

----------

